# Heute in Naxx - Was es alles gibt...



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute

Ich möchte Euch hier von meinem vorigen Naxx run erzählen der übrigens 2 Stunden gedauert hat berichten.
Ich schreibe hier einfach mal auf was so passiert ist.
Alles fing heute morgen toll an als mir mein Gildenleader gesagt hat, das wir heute abend nen Naxx raid haben und er sich freuen würde wenn ich mitginge.
Da ich frisch 80 bin und erst 5 epics habe dachte ich mir ach komm wieso nicht. Dann schrieben alle Grossherzig im Channel rum: Ach komm wir ziehn dich da durch bla bla freeloot für dich etc.
Um halb 9 Raid inv.
2 Heiler und 3 DD's Fehlen.
Naja ok nach einer Stunde hatten wir dann alles zusammen und es konnte losgehn.
21.30 inzwischen.
Auf einmal geht ein DD off un kommt nichtwieder.
Ab da beginnt das grausen.
Es kam ein mage dazu.
Der einzige im raid. (waren 10er.
Dachten wir: ok mages pff locker ne knallen locer 2.5k dps raus.
21.45 stehn wir dann vor Patchwerk.
1. Wipe weil der tank behauptete: Die ersten 5 Sekunden einfach antanken lassen, kein DMG und KEIN HEAL!!
nach 3 sekunden MT tot... naja ok 2nd tank übernimmt klatsch ebenfalls tot.
Ich totstellen rest stirbt. dachtich mir ok selber schuld. In der Zeit in dem die andern liefen betrachtete ich den Damage (in skada)
ich war erster im dmg mit 2k dps -.-
Toll, dachte ich mir. 6 Minuten haben wir zeit das wird was ... 
2nd try bei 5% enraged... alle tot ausser pala bubble (patchwerk inzwischen 2.7k p) und Hammer . patchwerk down yuhu.
Was dropt??!2 Caster sachen toll -.-
um 22.15 stehn wir dann bei Grobbulus. ok Taktik erklärt und los gehts.
Das mit der Mutagenen Injektion versteht man oder? man hat den Debuff und rennt aus der gruppe in iergend eine ecke die niemand benutzen tut/wird.
Die hälfte der dd's hats nicht begriffen und nach eineigen Sekuden stand man egal wo man hinlief in dieser grünen suppe. Healer kratzen weg, als näcshtes der Tank und am ende die dds. Totstelen bringt ja nix wenn man immernoch in der suppe steht...
2nd try genau ds selbe. inzwischen isses 22.45..
Ich guge mal wieder auf mein dmg meter. Yuchu nicht mehr erster. Nein ein Warri mit 3.5k dps war nun erster. Ich war zweiter mit 2k dps.. -.-
Der letzte war dieser magier ... ratet mal wie viel dmg er gemacht hatte...
800 DPS!!!¨!!
Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben. Als ich das sah, man man man ...
Ich sah keine Hoffnung mehr.
Alles ging drunter und drüber.
nach etwa 6 tries erkannten wir dann alle das der mage schuld war. Was tun? natürlich den mage kicken und neuen dd nehmen.
Was macht der Raid? Den mage erstmal in die gilde einladen und dann den raid abbrechen.
Danach wollten wir noch alle Obsi 10er gehn da sagte ich das ich ID habe.
Da kam der mage und sagte gehn wir halt Malygos...
raid verlassen ruhestein off gegangen.. -.-
fazit:
2 Stunden naxx 1 Boss down. Nicht schlecht wa.. 
Hattet ihr auchschonmal solche erfahrungen gemacht. Wie habt ihr sie behoben?
ich brauche tipps!!!
Bitte
Morgen geht der raid weiter und das MIT dem magier... 


Gruss

Frozo


----------



## Gattay (21. Juli 2009)

Naja, nicht ungewöhnlich. Solche Berichte findest du hier massig. Ich war gestern im 10er Naxx und hatte einen Schami heiler dabei, der hatte komplett Level 70 Equip an und 1029 Zm. Ist halt so, wenn man Randoms mit nimmt.


----------



## Exidoria (21. Juli 2009)

mimimi^^

nein im ernst...dann taugt die Gilde nicht viel,oder?


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

jo ok is klar. Aber 800 dps??!!


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2009)

Gut - was können wir dafür dass deine Gilde keinen Naxx Raid auf die Beine stellen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Exidoria schrieb:


> mimimi^^
> 
> nein im ernst...dann taugt die Gilde nicht viel,oder?


Nene die gildies waren nicht schlecht nur warens nur 5 xD
Naja ok sind vlt. nicht gerade die bestn aber für naxx 10er solltes reichen.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gut - was können wir dafür dass deine Gilde keinen Naxx Raid auf die Beine stellen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte mich ausheulen xD
Meine gilde versteht mich nicht :'(


----------



## Zangor (21. Juli 2009)

Vorher groß von Freeloot reden und dann sowas. Wer solche Töne spuckt, sollte auch mit nem 800 dps Mage in einer annehmbaren Zeit Naxx 10er clear haben.


----------



## valibaba (21. Juli 2009)

Seid ihr schlecht ^^. Ausserdem sind sommerferien... da dürfen halt schon mal die kleinen an papas WoW-Account... mach dir nix draus.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Seid ihr schlecht ^^. Ausserdem sind sommerferien... da dürfen halt schon mal die kleinen an papas WoW-Account... mach dir nix draus.


Ich meine super ich bin auch erst 16
Toll flamed ruhig aber ich bin nicht so wie die meisten kiddies glaubt mir. Ich kann meine klasse spielen. 
Ich meine habe 3 grüne items 5 epic und rest blau und fahre 2k dps...
der mage war halb epic halb blau


----------



## Wielage (21. Juli 2009)

warn ma ca 3 std im raid in naxx 10er, patchwork 1st try down, grobbulus andauernd wipe....standen ca 1,5 std nur rum haben geportet und welche bei frogger gerezzt
sogar an anub sind wir nachher gewiped -.- (peinlich)
jetzt hab ich ne bessere Gilde wo wir naxx eben durchlaufen und ulduar machen :>


----------



## XY12 (21. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe zu 70ger zeiten mehr als 800dps gemacht aber das hab ich noch nie erlebt zu mein ersten Naxx raid war ich schlechtester dd mit 2.1kdps und ich war sehr sehr früh Naxx  aber hab auch schon ma was gesehen gehe naxx 25ger random ok gut gehe rein was sehe ich 3 Chars die nichma 80sind(79) und nach Naxx mit wollen -_-


----------



## KInstinct (21. Juli 2009)

Klingt nach den grauenvoll. Vorschlag meiner seits: Erstmal Spinnenviertel, ist am einfachsten. Und 800 DPS............... das schafft mein Priester in Heal-Skill mit Heal-Klamotten mehr^^

Fazit: Suche dir ne andere Gilde und/oder Gruppe!

Man sollte doch schon gut Epic durch Hero ausgestattet sein um nach Naxx gehen zu können. Ich selber hatte Glück.... wurde mehr geschliffen als alles andere (wegen Serverwechsel).


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

XY12 schrieb:


> Also ich habe zu 70ger zeiten mehr als 800dps gemacht aber das hab ich noch nie erlebt zu mein ersten Naxx raid war ich schlechtester dd mit 2.1kdps und ich war sehr sehr früh Naxx  aber hab auch schon ma was gesehen gehe naxx 25ger random ok gut gehe rein was sehe ich 3 Chars die nichma 80sind(79) und nach Naxx mit wollen -_-


Omg mit 79?? xD
FLAMEN XD


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Klingt nach den grauenvoll. Vorschlag meiner seits: Erstmal Spinnenviertel, ist am einfachsten. Und 800 DPS............... das schafft mein Priester in Heal-Skill mit Heal-Klamotten mehr^^
> 
> Fazit: Suche dir ne andere Gilde und/oder Gruppe!
> 
> Man sollte doch schon gut Epic durch Hero ausgestattet sein um nach Naxx gehen zu können. Ich selber hatte Glück.... wurde mehr geschliffen als alles andere (wegen Serverwechsel).


Naja wie schon gesagt, die gildies warenalle bei 2k dps was ja eigentlich reichen sollte tank hatte 36k hp gebufft usw was auch reichen sollte
Aber der mage.. da fehlt halt einfach dmg


----------



## Krinos (21. Juli 2009)

also wenn du keine wirklich guten freunde innner gilde hast /gquit bessere suchen ^^
und würd vlt AUCH VOR NAXX n equip check durchführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahja mein beileid das es nit geklappt hat


----------



## KInstinct (21. Juli 2009)

DMG ist an zweiter Stelle. *Man muss die Taktik kennen und verstehen.* Gut wenn die Gilde 2k schafft, ist sogar Naxx 10er drinne (armer Healer, der hat zu tun^^). Mich würde mal interessieren, wer den Mage eingeladen hat? Ist das ne Freundin von wem und muss für was bestimmtest so bezahlen???


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. Juli 2009)

Junge junge...lieber TE, bitte kündige deinen Account...was hättest du im ClassicNaxx gemacht? da hats clearen MONATE gedauert....
Jojo schnell schnell dan Epix da n epix da n wenig Imba und da n wenig Imba ach scheiß drauf..Blizz soll das doch so machen das man sofort mit 80ern im Fullepic und 10.000G startet...
MIMIMIMI


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Naja alle in der gilde (naja ok fast alle) mag ich sehr. Und das is das was mich bisher daran hindert die gilde zu leaven. Sie sind total nett helfen wos geht alle sachen gratis usw 
Weil ich raide eigentlich nie abends, nur in den ferien.
Und so passt mir das mit dieser gilde gut aber ich finde wenn wir dann mal raiden, sollte das auch funzen.


----------



## Eredas354 (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Naja wie schon gesagt, die gildies warenalle bei 2k dps


warst du nicht , laut deiner Aussage mit 2k DPS zweiter?,
Und ich würde es mal mit 25er versuchen ich habe mit meinem Character nicht mal 10er naxx clear, eben wegen so Gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
da geh ich lieber Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> DMG ist an zweiter Stelle. *Man muss die Taktik kennen und verstehen.* Gut wenn die Gilde 2k schafft, ist sogar Naxx 10er drinne (armer Healer, der hat zu tun^^). Mich würde mal interessieren, wer den Mage eingeladen hat? Ist das ne Freundin von wem und muss für was bestimmtest so bezahlen???


Ne ein random einfach im /4 channel nach nem dd geuscht


----------



## Curumir (21. Juli 2009)

Hm versteh ich das richtig?

Es liegt am Mage?Also an 1nm ausm Raid, der dazu noch n dd war?


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Junge junge...lieber TE, bitte kündige deinen Account...was hättest du im ClassicNaxx gemacht? da hats clearen MONATE gedauert....
> Jojo schnell schnell dan Epix da n epix da n wenig Imba und da n wenig Imba ach scheiß drauf..Blizz soll das doch so machen das man sofort mit 80ern im Fullepic und 10.000G startet...
> MIMIMIMI


Wenn du keine ahnung hast, einfach mal die schnauze halten. danke


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> Hm versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> Es liegt am Mage?Also an 1nm ausm Raid, der dazu noch n dd war?


 jo kamen immer mit enrage timer in konflikt. 2 leute waren unter 1.8k dps der rest war zwischen 1.9-2.1k  ok und der warri mit iergendwas mit 3k


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juli 2009)

Und nun? spielt euch halt ein! 

Mein gott, es gibt leute die brauchen etwas länger bis sie was können und es gibt leute die haben noch gar keine erfahrung, lieber was gegen tun als ins nächste forum zu gehen und rum zu heulen.


----------



## Mirano (21. Juli 2009)

also ich war ja shconmal im 10ner raid da sin wir an den gargoylen im seuchenviertel 4 mal gewiped bis geleavt hab... die gargoyls haben wir net down bekommen weil se sich immer regeneriert haben (war als heal dabei) das war ne erfahrung -.- danach bin ich niewieder random naxx gegangen...


----------



## Curumir (21. Juli 2009)

Kick? n dd findet man doch schnell, mit 1nem Boss down, außerdem geht sowas ja schon zu 9.. (War ja bei euch nicht der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , soll kein flame sein, meine dass das EQ genau für Naxx und nür für Naxx gereicht hat, oder?)

Achja sry is spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (21. Juli 2009)

wie seit ihr denn an einen 800 dps spieler gekommen bei naxx? immerhin war der grund das mein acc schon nen monat still liegt der "Suchen noch DD´s für Naxx 10er Pls Gearcheck in Dala vor bank und last recount/dmgmeterpost min 2,5k dps!!11elf"


----------



## Skyliner23 (21. Juli 2009)

^^ Hab sowas selber noch nie erlebt, weil ich auch erst seit kurzem raide, aber ich hab mal einem freund und gildenkollegen bei einem 10er ulduar raid zugeschaut und da war nen hexer dabei der unglaubliche 1,3k dps gefahren hat. wir dachten uns das der halt frisch 80 ist oder so...full epic naxx25er niveau -.- aber niemand aus unserer gilde hat über den dmg gemeckert^^

mfg
viktor


----------



## KeyserSoze (21. Juli 2009)

In naxx kommt es weniger auf das gear an als wie auf den skill und movment

Zu den magier das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er nur 800 dps gefahren hat selbst wenn er nur feuerbälle castet hat er mehr egal welche skillung.der war wahrscheinlich afkoder so.


----------



## wonder123 (21. Juli 2009)

sry wenn ichs net gesehen hab aber wars 10er oder 25iger?
und wolltest du da net MIT deiner gilde durchgezogen werden? Oo^^

naja erlebt habe ich soetwas extremes nicht nur kurz vor meiner jetzt seit 2 wochen bestehenden wow pause die ich so mittwoch wieder beenden werde^^ war jmd im lfg tool für naxx 10er und schrieb nur etwas schnelleren run bitte

normal läuten für mich dort allerdings die alarmglocken nur bin dann doch mitgegangen da ich den in diesem falle priester genau in dme mom angeschrieen hatte wie er mich^^ ansonsten erschien er mir auch recht symphatisch und ein freund von mir der ihn kannte meinte der sei nett und auch gut
so ich also rien war einziger mage...
als die grp voll war und alle im ts (der raidleader war tatsächlich sehr smyphatisch und freundlich und und und ) wurde erst einmal geportet...so alle da...
ich habe mir kein einziges eq teil der anderen angesehen...was allerdings ein fehler war wie sich später herausstellte^^

nunja ich brauchts enoch 3 teile aus naxx 10er ... ne neue mainhand schuhe und nen zauberstab...letztendes habe ich auch alles außer dem zauberstab bekommen...aber nun erzähle ich erstmal weiter

also wir haben mit flickwerk angefangen und haben ganze 5 min gebraucht um ihn zu killen...alerdings war es wipefrei
nun ich war mit 3k dps erster im dmg meter und die 2 eulen waren knapp dahinte rmit 2.9k dps ca...
dann ging es weiter mit 1.5k dps  und abwärts....so keiner hat etwas gesagt was ich schonmal sehr erstaunblich aber löblich fand... nach dem boss war dann einer dauerhaft off und so haben wir ihn nach dem nach flickwerk( mir fallen die namen der bosse in naxx nie ein also bitte nicht beschweren)...der mir den kreisena uf den boden halt ne^^
wir haben diesen boss dann zu 9 gelegt und auch erstaunlciherweise ohne wipe obwohl mindest 6 leute nicht gerafft haben dass die "bombe" am rand an in den ecken wo eh niemand mehr hingeht platziert werden muss...aber wie gesagt wipe frei...nun hat raidlead sich zum 1 mal ein wenig beschwert...und gesagt dass wer den boss net kennt nach fragen soll es sei ja nichts schlimmes...

so wir inv einen rouge der meinte er wäre zwar full pvp eq aber er fahre 2.5k dps...schwerer fehler es waren genau 1.1k dps^^
 nun ging dass die ganze zeit durch so nur dass wir dann aufgrund des mangelnden dmg einige wipes hatten und der raidleader dann tatsählcih die 3 leute unter 1.5k dps gekickt hat anchdem er ihnen höflich deutlich gemacht hat dass ihr dmg um einiges zu low sei...
so dann kam noch ein netter mage rein und 2 andere dds....
nun haben fast alle dds ihre 2.5k dps aufwärts gefahren so nun ging iwann noch jmd weg (einer der dds ) und wir inv einen hunter...



ach ja bevor ichs vergesse...den typ mit den plattformen wo man laufen muss haben wir glaube ich zu 4 oder so gemacht ^^



so wir waren dann bei sahi angekommen und wie man das so kennt habe ich als einziges entflucht obwohl dies ganz gut funktioniert hat...nur das erste mal kamen die eisblöcke....alle packen sich hinten den block nur der liebe herr hunter ballert fröhlich weiter und stirbt^^(is ja logisch ne)
wir haben saphi dann beim 4 oder 5 try gelegt nachdem wir dem hunter 10000mal versucht haben wias zu erklären er jedoch im ts und im ingame chat keine reaktion auf iwas gezeigt hat...
bei kel haben wir ihn dann gekickt da er auf nichts reagierte und kel dann mit 9 leuten...wir hatten fast nur noch gute...kel ging glatt beim 2 try... 
alle bedankten sich die 3 oder 4 die von anfang dabei waren lachten laut im ts und belustigten sich über diesen "speedrun"^^
habe dann 1 oder 2 auf meine fl gesetzt mich verabschiedet nur musste ich alle ncoh nach exodar pportn da ich mir das halt nicht verkneifen konnte^^


so im übrigen hat der run 7h gedauert...


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2009)

KeyserSoze schrieb:


> In naxx kommt es weniger auf das gear an als wie auf den skill und movment



Finde ich nicht. Ich habe in der Letzten Zeit viele Gruppen sauschlecht spielen gesehen die trotzdem keine Probleme hatten - allein wegen des Equips. Das macht sehr viel an "Skill" wett.


----------



## Sadinsky (21. Juli 2009)

Wieso dem Mage nicht helfen schnell seine richtige Rota zu finden? Wird sicher nur an dem liegen... und Problem behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (21. Juli 2009)

Würde ich aber auch sagen,
wenn man geht mit gilde und am besten in einem Eingespielten Team !


----------



## noizycat (21. Juli 2009)

Nur ein Tipp: 

*Luft machen (haste ja nun), danach abhaken und weitermachen!*

 ... sonst kannste das Spiel sein lassen oder irgendwann deswegen an Herzkasper sterben. ^^


Sowas passiert ständig, jeder hat mal Pech. Kleines Beispiel gefällig?

Heute wurde ich gebeten, mit meinem DD mit nach HdB zu kommen. Für nen Freund mach ich das ja gern, auch wenn ich da nix brauchen kann. Dachte ja, wir sind schnell durch. Schon nach den 1. Gruppen war mir allerdings komisch, weil ich über 40% der Schadens machte ... da war ein DD sogar unterm Tankwarri! Aber egal, solang man vorwärts kommt ... Allerdings war der Tank auch ab und zu kurz vorm Abnippeln - ich liebe dann immer diese *bist du auch critimmun* Sprüche. Ja, er wars! Daran lags jedenfalls nicht ... 
Noch vor Boss 1 dann der 1. Wipe, weil der Heiler zum Looten vor rannte und ne Gruppe pullte. Muss nicht sein, kann aber passieren ...
Boss lag dann, danach kommen ja die respawnenden Eles ... dort 1 Wipe und 1 Fastwipe (ich lebte noch), was das an Zeit gekostet hat. Nerven schon angespannt ... Aber egal, hoch zum Boss ... wieder Wipe, da irgendwer ne Gruppe an der Seite gepullt hat. XD 
Dann ging der Heiler, natürlich nicht ohne vorher nochmal ordentlich rumzuätzen ... im Recount sah ich dann, dass er sage und schreibe 1,1k HpS hatte. Ich bin ja kein großer Fan von DpS-Mindestforderungen, aber evl. könnte es ja daran gelegen haben, dass der Tank ab und zu kaum Leben hatte? Sein Nachfolger hatte locker 700 mehr ... 
OK, ein neuer Heiler wurde also geladen, ein Bäumchen. Der Boss lief mit dem 1A und ich dachte schon, jetzt läufts rund. Aber Pustekuchen. Beim Dispersionsboss bekam seltsamerweise nur der Tank Heilung .... ein DD nachm anderen kippte wegen der Aufladung weg, dann der Heiler selbst. Alles schreiben nützte nix. Wipe. Nochmal erklärt. Neuer Versuch ... genau dasselbe! Das Wort beratungsresistent schlich sich langsam ein ... Nochmal erklärt. Noch ein Versuch. Boss lag mit Ach und Krach, 2 waren wieder tot. ^^
Dann mein Lieblingsraum ... Heiler verreckte 2x, da er sich nciht selbst beim Speer heilte. Kein anderer Rezzer, er musste also immer laufen, da SS Cooldown hatte. Und wir standen da und die Zeit verging ...
Ich sags ehrlich, da wäre ich am liebsten gegangen, aber wollt ich meinem Freund nicht antun. Und waren ja auch kurz vor Loken. Das Ende als in Sicht ... Hoffnung keimte wieder auf! Aber ...
Wir standen vor Loken und diskutierten über die Taktik. Laufen oder stehenbleiben. Heiler war für Stehenbleiben. Wir probierten das also ... Heiler stirbt an Nova - Wipe. Statt den SS, den er wieder hatte, zu nehmen, ließ er Geist frei. XD Naja, hinlaufen, neuer Versuch, dasselbe Ergebnis ... XD Wir waren nun also dafür, die Lauftaktik zu nehmen ... machten nochmal aus, wo wir hinlaufen wollten, und los. Und dann kam der gleichzeitig lustigste und wahnsinnigste Teil der Ini. Ich sah nur zu, wie der Baum anfing, im Kreis um den Boss zu laufen. Das war so absurd, dass mir einerseits das Gesicht eingeschlafen ist, und ich andererseits fast losgelacht hätte. XD
Es kam was kommen musste: Genau bei der Nova stand er allein hinterm Boss, kippte instant um - Wipe! 
Da waren meine Nerven dann endgültig hinüber und ich bin gegangen ... mein Freund hats mir auch nicht verübelt. ^^
Ende vom Lied: Fast 2h HdB, 70G Repkosten, nicht durch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mich hauptsächlich um die verschenkte Zeit geärgert ... aber über das Bild vom im Kreis rennenden Baum könnt ich immer noch lachen. ^^


PS: Hinterher stellte sich dann raus, dass der Heiler noch nie HdB geheilt hatte. Erklärt vieles. Aber da frage ich mich doch, wieso sagt er nix? Wollte er keine Hilfe? Dachte er, er kann alles? Oder hatte er Angst? Wir beißen doch nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kommunikation kann das Leben erleichtern!!!*


PS: Noch ne Mini-Story. Heute AQ40 ... meint so ein 80er Pala, er muss es uns beweisen, und rennt ständig vor und pullt Trash. Ging gut bis zu den Meteortypen, da musste er das trotz Warnung auch machen, ist ja imba --> WIIIIIPE! XDDDD


----------



## Divy (21. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Junge junge...lieber TE, bitte kündige deinen Account...was hättest du im ClassicNaxx gemacht? da hats clearen MONATE gedauert....
> Jojo schnell schnell dan Epix da n epix da n wenig Imba und da n wenig Imba ach scheiß drauf..Blizz soll das doch so machen das man sofort mit 80ern im Fullepic und 10.000G startet...
> MIMIMIMI



Ahja der nächste der Naxxramas(40) Clear hatte!(nicht falsch verstehn , ich mag Ironie)


Mfg

Divy - Bitte beweisen !!! - und wieder vom Thema ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cutlan (21. Juli 2009)

Also bei Suche nach Gruppe kommt keiner mehr nach naxx 10 wenn er nicht minium 2,5k dps fährt ;-)

also daher würde ich sagen das du mit deinen 2k dps noch ne Menge Arbeit hast und eher die Hero inis besuchen solltest.

Okay das ist die offizelle Anforderung im SNG Kanal ;-)

Meine Erfahrung ist aber lieber einen DD mit 1,5k dps im Raid der aber die Ini kennt und seinen Char spielen kann, als eine DPS-Sau die 3,5k oder mehr raushaut aber von Gruppenspiel und co keine Ahnung hat.

mfg


zudem ist das normal was bei dir lief, wenn du  !!!! 32 !!! mal wipest  im Spinnenviertel mit einer *hust* Supergruppe spielt, dann kannst du weinen. Naja der Fluch des Randoms ^^


----------



## Topfkopf (21. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Junge junge...lieber TE, bitte kündige deinen Account...was hättest du im ClassicNaxx gemacht? da hats clearen MONATE gedauert....
> Jojo schnell schnell dan Epix da n epix da n wenig Imba und da n wenig Imba ach scheiß drauf..Blizz soll das doch so machen das man sofort mit 80ern im Fullepic und 10.000G startet...
> MIMIMIMI



aber recht hat er, heute muss ja alles schnell schnell gehen, am besten in 15 minuten durch ohne am ende reppkosten zu haben mitbestmöglichen loot. und wenn dann alle zum 10. mal durch sind kommen auch schon die ersten aufrufe an Blizz das die sich mit der nächsten raidini beeilen soll, natürlich noch einfacher und noch besserer loot. Und sobald die da ist auch wieder schnell durch und dann ach neuem schreien. Und dann wundert man sich wenns irgendwann langweilig wird... aber naja World of casualcraft halt was will man machen, wenn Blizzard nach ihrer pfeife tanzt sind se auch nicht zufrieden, früher wäre der Mage gefragt worden was los ist warum er nur so wenig dmg macht und dann hätte man mal eben 20 minuten investiert um dem zu helfen mehr dmg zu machen. Aber heute ist es ja einfacher ausloggen....


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kann meine klasse spielen.
> Ich meine habe 3 grüne items 5 epic und rest blau und fahre 2k dps...
> [...]



Ganz ehrlich, für 3 greens, 5 epics und rest blau 2k dps ist auch nicht wirklich viel, soviel hat mein Pala auf 75 gefahren...
Aber als mage auf 80 800 dps ist schon sehr wenig, wahrscheinlich hat er keine gescheite rotation und skillt 0/8/15.

Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr Naxx Grobbulus nicht down kriegt wegen movement dann könnt ihr Maly gleichmal dicke knicken.

Aber wie so oft nichts anderes als die anderen threads nur halt alle in einem: ein Whine-,Mimimi- und Dpsheulthread.


----------



## Nyls (21. Juli 2009)

ist zwar nicht das thema aber mich juckts ned...

ihr wisst schon dass DPS nicht gleich DMG ist? ;-)

flame on pls


----------



## Delröy1 (21. Juli 2009)

gear s noch lang nich alles. 800 dps leute sieht man immer wieder. wir haben mit unseren twinks die alle 3-4 epix hatten naxx 10er 6 randoms eingepack und zack undying 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bissi eq im 10er abgegriffen und naja char is nichma voll epic und wird auch nimmer gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ndikat&n=Ju

fakt is wie schon so oft gesagt:sill+movement> gear


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (21. Juli 2009)

Tja gibt immer wieder solche.
Gestern wollt ich auch nochmal naxx 10, muss ja vor Mitwoch noch die ID verbrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und hab einen angeschrieben.
Wie immer wollt er DPS wissen und meine 2,5k sollten naxx 10 ja reichen^^.
Aber nein der Raidleiter meint ich fress zu viel Plattenequip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5 Minuten später schreibe ich einen anderen an aber er meinte der Leader will mich nich dabei haben, gleich klar in welcher Gruppe er war.
Vor der Bank seh ich den Leader, betrachte ihn und versteh endlich was er meinte: der Leader war Grün/Accbound equipt und Beratungsresistent -.-
Gleich an den rest des Riads gemeldet und die Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (21. Juli 2009)

An TEu hast mit dem schwersten Viertel angefangen.Warum nicht einfach Spinnen oder Seuchen versuchen?Das ist doch viel leichter.Grobbulus war immer fieser Boss


----------



## Laberede (21. Juli 2009)

2k gegen 800 dps - war da nicht was mit Jesus ?

Ach ja:
Knien ein Jäger und ein Magier vorm Altar und beten. Sagt der Jäger : "Gott, ich danke dir, daß ich nicht so ein Noob bin wie der neben mir."

Ich stell mir da doch vor das Gott auf dem Klo sitzend die Live-Übertragung des Gebets gesehen und darauf hin laut lachend den besten Schiß seines Lebens abgeseilt hat.


----------



## Nicolanda (21. Juli 2009)

Also 800dps !gebufft! ist hart du liebes bisschen^^ was machtn der feuerschlag auf Taste 1 gebindet und diese spammen oder alle 30 sek drücken?


----------



## Krueger75 (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du als relativ frischer 80er selber 2K DPS macht und Du damit ne Zeit lang vorne liegt, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht nur an dem Mage gelegen haben, dass Ihr nicht weit gekommen seid. Wie sah es mit den anderen DD´s aus ? Wenn man in Naxx von Freelot spricht und dadurch fegen möchte, sollte jeder DD sicherlich mind. 2,2K DPS fahren. Dann ist die Kiste auch in 3 Std clear. Aus dem Grunde gehe ich auch nicht RND...


----------



## Najsh (21. Juli 2009)

Sorry abr dümmstes minimi überhaupt.

Und nur weil ein DD low dps fährt, ist es trotzdem NULL Problem.
Oder anders gesagt naxx 10er ist auch zu siebt locker machbar -
wenn da also 2-3 nicht so IMBA roXX0r dabei sind, kann 
ein guter raid die mitziehen.

Wenn alle anderen solche skill0r wären wie du, sollten die das 
doch locker kompensieren ?! 

Und statt rumzuheulen wie wenig dps der mage fährt - lieber mal 
versuchen rauszufinden woran das liegt und ihm ggf
bei seiner skillung helfen und tips geben wie er es besser machen kann.


----------



## Thewizard76 (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Naja wie schon gesagt, die gildies warenalle bei 2k dps was ja eigentlich reichen sollte tank hatte 36k hp gebufft usw was auch reichen sollte
> Aber der mage.. da fehlt halt einfach dmg


Der hatte bestimmt seine skill punkte nach dem letzten zurücksetzen nicht mehr vergeben^^
lol
da kommen wir ja weiter. 2 viertel gehen an einem abend immer bei uns


----------



## Fus0n00b (21. Juli 2009)

Ich war auch schon mit nem Hunter in Naxx hero drinnen, der nur 800 dps gefahren ist. Aber wirklich, bis auf Patchwork hat man bei allen anderen bossen massig zeit, weswegen die dps nicht so das wahre ist. taktik und verständnis, das ist wichtig... und eine gruppe, die auch instande ist, 1-2x am selben boss zu wipen. Aufregen brauch man sich ja nicht, da sicher die meisten irgendwo mal random waren und dabei einen fehler gemacht haben.

ich z.B. hatte mal mit nem Huntertwink das halbe schiff in dm gelockt, weil ich meine ziele mit tab durchgeschalten habe und dabei einen der oberen erwischt hatte und weil ich nicht geschaut habe, wo der stand, hab ich halt mein pet übers halbe schiff geschickt xD wipe war aber witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dürfte dann sogar im selben run noch van cleef tanken... als hunter! hallo?


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich an den 1,2k DPS DK in einem unserer Farmruns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, wir dümpeln alle bei 4k und mehr rum, also kein Problem, zumindest konnt er sich ja ein wenig bewegen.
Aber so Storys hab ich auch schon erlebt. 25er Naxx, Flickwerk sterben die Tanks (war mein erstes mal Naxx25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dachte Blitzheilung bei Flick reicht wie im 10er), hier geht jemand, da geht jemand, 2 1/2 Stunden nur vor Flickwerk gestanden und Leute gesucht. Um dann letztendlich doch abzubrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß hatten wir trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sags mal so: Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Auch wenn 800DPS in Naxx10 buffed schon bitter ist. Die macht mein Jäger in Levelskillung auf Level 74. Im Recount hättest du übrigen snicht nur sehen können, wieviel DPS er gemacht hat, sondern auch, mit was denn genau. Danach hättest du ihm Tips geben können, und wenn es nur das Verweisen auf das Klassenforum auf buffed.de ist.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> Ich möchte Euch hier von meinem vorigen Naxx run erzählen der übrigens 2 Stunden gedauert hat berichten.
> *Später wirst du, vorausgesetzt mit guten Spielern Naxx in der Zeit clear haben.*
> ...



Fazit: Wie schon jemand vorher schrieb, Spieler wie du hätten zu Classic Zeiten höchstens Blackrock, Scholo oder Strath, aber niemals Naxx von innen gesehen.
Begründung: Wer nach 2h wipen schon schmollt und den Raid im Stich läßt, der ist einfach nicht raidfähig!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Fazit: Wie schon jemand vorher schrieb, Spieler wie du hätten zu Classic Zeiten höchstens Blackrock, Scholo oder Strath, aber niemals Naxx von innen gesehen.
> Begründung: Wer nach 2h wipen schon schmollt und den Raid im Stich läßt, der ist einfach nicht raidfähig!


Es kommt immer drauf an ob die Gruppe den Boss schaffen könnte.
Wenn man merkt dass die Gruppe total überfordert ist bringts auch nichts stundenlang rumzuwipen.


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Juli 2009)

Quasi genau das gleiche, nur das ich da rein bin mit meinem DK, comp T7,T7,5 equiped, alle im Ts und eigentlich ne schlagkräftige Gruppe. Aber dann gehts los, Gelächter im Ts, versteht mich nicht falsch ich mag gute Ts stimmung und muss sich auch nicht alles ums Spiel drehen während dem Raid, aber was da ein Druide und ein Dk meinte abziehen zu müssen, überschritt die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks. 

"Hahaha, wir sind so imba."
"Ach scheiß drauf die Mobs fallen bei uns eh fast instant um"
"Jojo, komm lass so weiter machen, dann halten uns alle für Noobs"

Ich mein BITTE gehts noch? Also ich find ja diese leechraider schon ne Sache für sich, Marke Autoshot afk, aber die!? Da fehlten mir die Worte. Diese selbstgefällige Art während man 8 Leuten die ID versaut, und dann noch drüber reden "Ähhh, soll ich jetzt weinen weil Naxx 10 nich clear ist" "Machen wir morgen mit der Gilde dann" BLABLA. wenn ich nur dran denke reist mir wieder die Hutschnur. Nach 4 Jahren WoW, haben diese Typen die ersten die ERSTEN Plätze auf meiner Igno seit ich WoW spiele. Ganz arme Vorstellung war das.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

stimmt auch, aber man hätte auch ein leichteres Viertel für den Beginn wählen können, nur die Aussage der GL/RL: _"Ach komm wir ziehn dich da durch bla bla freeloot für dich etc."_ ist dann völlig fehl am Platz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (21. Juli 2009)

das was du hier beschreibst ist vollkommen normal, damit muss man sich leider in wow abfinden, dank dem tollen addon.

Das equip der leute sagt einfach nixmehr aus, es geht einzig und alleine um charbeherschung und die haben vilee einfach nicht.

Viele gehen mit dem gedanken "jo naxx ist eh locker" in die ini und strengen sich nicht an, dann kommt es natürlich zu wipes...


----------



## cazimir (21. Juli 2009)

800dps schaffst du doch noch nicht mal mitm Wiederbelebungsdebuff o.0
Für mich ist es unverständlich wie es solche DDs geben kann.
Es ist schlichtweg nicht möglich als Magier auf lvl 80 mit irgend einen Spruch nur 800dps zu fahren...

Allerdings sollte eine halbwegs normale Gruppe 1-2 unfähige Spieler kompensieren können. Ja sogar in Naxx10.
Also würde ich nicht alles auf den Magier schieben, sondern über die komplette Gruppe nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





KInstinct schrieb:


> Klingt nach den grauenvoll. Vorschlag meiner seits: Erstmal Spinnenviertel, ist am einfachsten. ...............


Nein niemals. Immer erst Flickwerk. Sollte die Gruppe an Dickerchen nicht vorbei kommen, kannst du die Gruppe immer noch ohne ID verlassen.


----------



## _pHobos_ (21. Juli 2009)

Naja 800 DPS kommt ganz bestimmt nicht hin. Da macht mein DUDU LVL 71  ja mehr DPS.
^^


----------



## Valdarr (21. Juli 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> 800dps schaffst du doch noch nicht mal mitm Wiederbelebungsdebuff o.0
> Für mich ist es unverständlich wie es solche DDs geben kann.
> Es ist schlichtweg nicht möglich als Magier auf lvl 80 mit irgend einen Spruch nur 800dps zu fahren...
> 
> ...



Klar ist das möglich:

Betrachten wir als erstes den Boss. Es wird eine gewisse Bewegung durch den Raum eingefordert und nebenbei muss ja noch aufs aggrometer geschaut werden. Gleichzeitig werden Casts ja bekanntermßen durch Bewegung abgebrochen (jaja nich bei instants). Nun nehmen wir einmal an der Magier ist nicht der schnellste was zauber auswählen und aktivieren angeht. Gerade ein Klicker verschenkt so doch meist einiges an dps. 

Das ganze ergibt zusammengenommen durchaus mal 800 dps.


----------



## MoonFrost (21. Juli 2009)

randomraids sind scheiße sowas passiert da ziehmlich oft.^^ macht halt n gear check dann passiert sowas nicht das du mit 2k platz 2 bist^^


----------



## Proph! (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> 1. Wipe weil der tank behauptete: Die ersten 5 Sekunden einfach antanken lassen, kein DMG und KEIN HEAL!!
> nach 3 sekunden MT tot... naja ok 2nd tank übernimmt klatsch ebenfalls tot.
> Ist keine Behauptung, ist so! (wobei ich dem Tank max. 3sek Vorsprung geben würde victory.gif )



oh hier meldet sich anscheinend der 800dps mage xD

bei flicki antanken lassen rofl, wenn der tank 3 od 5 sekunden alleine ohne heilung vor dem boss steht liegt der instant, die heiler sollten schon beim pull den ersten cast anfangen.

2 stunden cleart ihr  wa, macht da euer raid gleich ulduar hardmode und sarth 3d auch noch mit, geht sich doch locker aus in der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tentu (21. Juli 2009)

BTW Flickwerk geht immer bei 5 bzw. 3% enrage, falls du nur von 3 auf 5 aufgerundet hast.


----------



## Moktheshock (21. Juli 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> BTW Flickwerk geht immer bei 5 bzw. 3% enrage, falls du nur von 3 auf 5 aufgerundet hast.


und wenn die trinckets und alles auf cd gehalten wird geht das ohne pros ihn da weg zu klatschen (ok meist ligt er eh bevor man ans trincket kommt xD )


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (21. Juli 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> BTW Flickwerk geht immer bei 5 bzw. 3% enrage, falls du nur von 3 auf 5 aufgerundet hast.



Bei 5% Kriegt er nen Frency Debuff... den Enrage wird man kaum so lange überleben ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

Proph! schrieb:


> oh hier meldet sich anscheinend der 800dps mage xD
> 
> bei flicki antanken lassen rofl, wenn der tank 3 od 5 sekunden alleine ohne heilung vor dem boss steht liegt der instant, die heiler sollten schon beim pull den ersten cast anfangen.
> 
> ...


nee nee, 800 DPS mache ich nicht, spiele auch keinen Mage ^^
Habe es aber in Rdms schon einige male erlebt, daß der Hunter oder ein Mage sofort reinknallen und dann natürlich auch sofort die Aggro haben.
Kommt natürlich auch auf den Tank an, wie schnell der Aggrovorsprung hat und diesen ausbaut.
Ja, 2h sind nicht viel für Naxx, niemand nimmt was mit, da niemand etwas braucht, nichts wird gerollt, nur durchrushen, dann schaffste locker in 2h Naxx.
Nur weil DU es noch nicht geschafft hast, heisst es nicht, daß es andere packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (21. Juli 2009)

@TE: 
Hast es noch gut abbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor 3 Wochen nen Random Naxx 25er mitgegangen
20:00 Invite - bis 21:00 alle zusammen gehabt
21:30 ab nach Naxx - Konstruktviertel wegklatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pustekuchen... Flickwerk = 5 Wipes | Grobi = 3 Wipes | Gluth = 2 Wipes | Thaddi = 6-7 Wipes
Und... achtung ... zu diesem Zeitpunkt war es 01:50.... macht nach Adam Rise 4Std und 20min für das
schnöselige Konstruktviertel... OMG 

Hab dann gaaanz unauffällig den Ruhestein genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ja nen geduldiges Kerlchen... aber da hört der Spaß auf


----------



## _Raziel_ (21. Juli 2009)

Proph! schrieb:


> 2 stunden cleart ihr  wa, macht da euer raid gleich ulduar hardmode und sarth 3d auch noch mit, geht sich doch locker aus in der zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit blauen Items oder Epics mit grösstenteils Itemlevel 200 never.

Fullepic waren wir beim schnellsten Run in 2.25h da durch (10er) und ca. 3.5h (25er). Unmöglich ist es also nicht, besonders jetzt mit Ulduarequip. Aber wer raidet noch Naxx in der Gilde wenn man Ulduar hat?

Ihr macht doch echt immer nur stress was den Content angeht. Habt ihr auch mal Spass am Spiel oder kommt der nur auf, wenn Epics im Loot sind?

Mein schlechtester Naxx Run war auch Random, wo wir bei Razuvious (schreibt man den so? 1. Boss Militärviertel) nen ganzen Raidabend verbrachten (25er). Die Priester packten das Übernehmen nicht so ganz. Aber wir haben gegröhlt vor lachen.
Zitate:
"Okay go" - "Gut, ich leg mich dann schonmal hierhin."
"Achtung! Add is raus" - "Dann übernimm ihn wieder" - "Er is raus, weil ich tot bin, du Depp"
"Höhö, hab den ersten Schlag von Boss überle... mist... doch nicht. Scheiss Lag!!!"
usw.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

ja, genau in manchen wichtigen Momenten haben einige Spieler Lags, ihre Katze läuft über die Tastatur oder sie haben nen Krampf im Finger.
Beim 25er sollten sich die beiden Priester, die übernehmen Items mit Hit besorgen, da unter einem gewissen Wert, die Mobs zu schnell draussen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tentu (21. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Bei 5% Kriegt er nen Frency Debuff... den Enrage wird man kaum so lange überleben ^^



Is des nich das selbe?
Und selbst wenn, meistens liegt er doch dann eh ^^


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2009)

Quatsch. Hit hat nichts mit der Dauer der Übernahme zu tun.
Ein guter Schattenpriester lässt eh nach jedem abspotten des anderen Priesters frei und übernimmt neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (21. Juli 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> Is des nich das selbe?
> Und selbst wenn, meistens liegt er doch dann eh ^^



Berserker (Berserk)
Erhöht 5 Minuten lang das Angriffstempo des Zaubernden um 150% und jedlichen von ihm zugefügten Schaden um 500%.

Raserei (Frenzy)
Erhöht 5 Minuten lang das Angriffstempo des Zaubernden im 40% und den von ihm zugefügten körperlichen Schaden um 25%.

najo stimmt, fast das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KING123KING123 (21. Juli 2009)

Flickwerk = 5 Wipes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach denn 1. Wipe, hätte ich nix gemacht.
Nach denn 2. Wipe, hätte ich Dmg meter angeguckt.
Nach denn 3. Wipe, hätte ich denn raid verlassen.

Aber die probleme mit low dpsler kenne ich auch schon zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf denn Realm wo ich bin läuft es dann aber immer ganz gut ab. kick ->igno und neuen suchen.

PS. Frozo sag mal Realm damit ich nur nicht an die idee komme da anzufangen.


----------



## cellesfb (21. Juli 2009)

wie oft ich sowas auch schon gesehen hab, das is so peinlich ... aber 800dps mage hatte ich auch schon in der grp mit full t 7,5 Oo
das sowas geht war mir noch nicht klar aber Wunder geschehen immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich hab auch gelesen das 79er Naxx 25er waren... ich glaube die Welt top gilden haben so naxx world first gemacht wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> btw ich hab auch gelesen das 79er Naxx 25er waren... ich glaube die Welt top gilden haben so naxx world first gemacht wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


Unter 80 kommst glaube ich nichtmal rein.


----------



## rurapente (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Fazit: Wie schon jemand vorher schrieb, Spieler wie du hätten zu Classic Zeiten höchstens Blackrock, Scholo oder Strath, aber niemals Naxx von innen gesehen.
> Begründung: Wer nach 2h wipen schon schmollt und den Raid im Stich läßt, der ist einfach nicht raidfähig!



das kann ich nur ganz dick* unterstreichen*


----------



## Proph! (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> nee nee, 800 DPS mache ich nicht, spiele auch keinen Mage ^^
> Habe es aber in Rdms schon einige male erlebt, daß der Hunter oder ein Mage sofort reinknallen und dann natürlich auch sofort die Aggro haben.
> Kommt natürlich auch auf den Tank an, wie schnell der Aggrovorsprung hat und diesen ausbaut.
> Ja, 2h sind nicht viel für Naxx, niemand nimmt was mit, da niemand etwas braucht, nichts wird gerollt, nur durchrushen, dann schaffste locker in 2h Naxx.
> ...



zeig mir nen Jäger der es schafft aggro von flicki zu bekommen also unabsichtlich? jeder Jäger mit bisl hirn pullt mit irreführung, achso sry ihr cleart ja in <2 Stunden euer Jäger zündet alle trinkets und pullt mit gezieltes Geschoss ohne führung xD und euer mage jagt gleich nen pyro hinterher.... 

auch wenn so gepullt wird hol ich mir mit meinem Tank trotzdem die aggro und halt die auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bezweifle das du naxx überhaupt clear hast xD mit deinem wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rurapente (21. Juli 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> wie oft ich sowas auch schon gesehen hab, das is so peinlich ... aber 800dps mage hatte ich auch schon in der grp mit full t 7,5 Oo
> das sowas geht war mir noch nicht klar aber Wunder geschehen immer wieder
> 
> 
> ...



ebay lässt grüßen^^


----------



## PTY (21. Juli 2009)

"Durchziehen" heißt für mich: 2 Tanks, 1 Healer, 5 DDs (wovon 1-2 DDs bei Gothik, Thaddius und Reiter wegen räumlicher Trennung aushilfsweise mitheilen können müssen) und 2 Plätze frei für Leute, die man durchziehen will. Naxx 10er ist doch nun wirklich kein Thema mehr. Und ein 80er Mage, der 800 DPS fährt, macht etwas grundsätzliches falsch: das macht ein grün-equippter (nicht blau) Mage auf Level 70 mit BC-Quest-Equip locker flockig. Es gibt halt Leute, die einfach bestimmte Klassen nicht spielen können und lieber auf eine andere Klasse rerollen sollten.

Die Situation, die hier geschildert wurde, habe ich so noch nicht erlebt. Zumindest nicht im 10er. Im 25er sieht das leider oft so aus, das einfach DPS fehlt. Da gibt es dann 2-3 Leute, die DPS fahren können und der Rest will sich nur durchschleifen lassen. Und hier ist das Problem: durchschleifen! Diese Leute könnten mit ihrem Equip durchaus guten DMG fahren (oder guten Heal machen), haben aber keinen >Bock< oder kennen Ihre Klasse gar nicht und wollen sich nur durchziehen lassen um Items abzustauben.

Ich merke das z.B. oft beim Heilen (bin Heiler), das man mit 7 Heilern Naxx 25er macht (was eigentlich viel zu viele sind) und davon im grunde nur 2 Leute wirklich heilen und beim Rest nix rumkommt.

Oder gestern Random-Ulduar 25er: 8 Heiler, 3-4 davon machen ihren Job, der Rest macht (scheinbar) nix. Sorry, aber ein Heildruide, der nach 4 Bossen nur 4% Gesamtheal gemacht hat und auf dem letzten Platz im Healmeter verweilt, macht auch grundsätzliches falsch.

Wenn ich doch noch nicht so recht weis, wie ich mit meiner Klasse umzugehen habe, dann geh ich doch erstmal ein paar normale Inis, dann Heros und >dann< erst Naxx und fang nicht direkt mit Naxx 25er oder sogar Ulduar 25er an.


----------



## rurapente (21. Juli 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> "Durchziehen" heißt für mich: 2 Tanks, 1 Healer, 5 DDs (wovon 1-2 DDs bei Gothik, Thaddius und Reiter wegen räumlicher Trennung aushilfsweise mitheilen können müssen) und 2 Plätze frei für Leute, die man durchziehen will. Naxx 10er ist doch nun wirklich kein Thema mehr. Und ein 80er Mage, der 800 DPS fährt, macht etwas grundsätzliches falsch: das macht ein grün-equippter (nicht blau) Mage auf Level 70 mit BC-Quest-Equip locker flockig. Es gibt halt Leute, die einfach bestimmte Klassen nicht spielen können und lieber auf eine andere Klasse rerollen sollten.
> 
> Die Situation, die hier geschildert wurde, habe ich so noch nicht erlebt. Zumindest nicht im 10er. Im 25er sieht das leider oft so aus, das einfach DPS fehlt. Da gibt es dann 2-3 Leute, die DPS fahren können und der Rest will sich nur durchschleifen lassen. Und hier ist das Problem: durchschleifen! Diese Leute könnten mit ihrem Equip durchaus guten DMG fahren (oder guten Heal machen), haben aber keinen >Bock< oder kennen Ihre Klasse gar nicht und wollen sich nur durchziehen lassen um Items abzustauben.
> 
> Ich merke das z.B. oft beim Heilen (bin Heiler), das man mit 7 Heilern Naxx 25er macht und davon im grunde nur 2 Leute wirklich heilen und beim Rest nix rumkommt.



boah da würd ich als meele echt eine krise kriegen^^


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Quatsch. Hit hat nichts mit der Dauer der Übernahme zu tun.
> Ein guter Schattenpriester lässt eh nach jedem abspotten des anderen Priesters frei und übernimmt neu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist kein Muss, aber es erleichtert die Übernahme. Man kann auch komplett ohne Priester im 25er den Instrukteur legen, gibt genügend Taktiken dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (21. Juli 2009)

KeyserSoze schrieb:


> In naxx kommt es weniger auf das gear an als wie auf den skill und movment
> 
> Zu den magier das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er nur 800 dps gefahren hat selbst wenn er nur feuerbälle castet hat er mehr egal welche skillung.der war wahrscheinlich afkoder so.



G11/15 und Sorch.... dann passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Es ist kein Muss, aber es erleichtert die Übernahme. Man kann auch komplett ohne Priester im 25er den Instrukteur legen, gibt genügend Taktiken dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein Priester, ob Holy oder Shadow, mit der Gedankenkontrolle verfehlt hat.
Das mag mal so gewesen sein, aber ist es jetzt nicht mehr.

Und ohne Priester den Instrukteur legen... dann aber nicht mit normalen Tanks, die haut der Instrukteur irgendwann Onehit weg.

Wenn die Priester wissen, was sie zu tun haben (Initial Pull mit aktiver Gedankenbesänftigung, zweiter Priester leicht zeitversetzt etc. pp.) und die Tanks die zwei extra Adds abfangen, dann ist der Kampf Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## Xâr (21. Juli 2009)

_nach etwa 6 tries erkannten wir dann alle das der mage schuld war_

Wenn ihr einen Boss nicht down bekommt, liegt das in der Regel nicht an einem verpapften Spieler..


----------



## Wenya01 (21. Juli 2009)

Ich muss doch wirklich lachen.

Du beschwerst dich hier WIRKLICH darüber, das ihr keinen Raid auf die Beine bekommt, die Leute sooo schlecht sind?

MIMIMIMIMIIIIII

Hast du mal davon gehört das man sich mit seinen Leuten aus der Gilde unterhält, anstatt dein Problem in einem Forum zu besprechen? Wir sollen jetzt Eure Gildensituation ändern?

Tu Du das mit deiner Gilde, das sollte der erste Schritt für Dich sein.


----------



## PTY (21. Juli 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> [..]
> Es ist schlichtweg nicht möglich als Magier auf lvl 80 mit irgend einen Spruch nur 800dps zu fahren...
> [..]


Doch ... Eislanze-Spam ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Juli 2009)

@te,

sowas habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt und werde ich warscheinlich auch nie. du glaubst ernsthaft, dass es nur am mage lag? ich behaupte das gegenteil.


----------



## Gierdre (21. Juli 2009)

Das war Dein erster Naxx-Gang? Hihi, na dann gewöhn Dich mal dran...
In Random-Raids, mit Hälfte Stammanteil, hab ich das auch schon oft erlebt. Ja, es ist manchmal nervig, aber gerade wenn man noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat, macht man selbst auch mal Fehler, die dann alle ausbaden müssen. Das gehört dazu und aus Fehlern lernt man. Du hast keine gemacht? GZ! Dafür war der Mage schlecht... vielleicht lernt er was daraus... In einem Raid kommt es auf Zusammenarbeit an und meist ist nicht nur einer allein Schuld...


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Es ist kein Muss, aber es erleichtert die Übernahme. Man kann auch komplett ohne Priester im 25er den Instrukteur legen, gibt genügend Taktiken dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde ich gern mal sehen wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Schildtaktik mitm Magier wurde ja rausgepatchet.


----------



## Tyrnaar (21. Juli 2009)

Ich fand es wieder sehr prägnant, dass der 800 DPS Mage von Malygos afängt. Die schwächsten Spieler halten sich für die größten und gehen davon aus alles zu können. Habs ganze in den letzten Tagen oft genug erfahren müssen:
Vorgestern Gundrak hc: 1,1k DPS Mage will das Moorabi Achievement machen.
Vorgestern Azjol auf Twink: Heiler und DPS meinen, zu viert gehen zu wollen, da ja alles soooo einfach ist. 4 Gruppen geschafft, dann wurd uns die beharrliche weigerng, mich (Tank) aus den Netzen zu holen und die Scharmützler zu fokusen, gepaart mit furchtbarem Heal zum Verhängnis.
Gestern OS25: Der schwächste DPS, ein BM-Jäger, schlägt vor, Sarth mit Drachen zu machen... wurd zum Glück abgeschmettert.
Gestern Gundrak hc: erneut wünscht der schwächste DPS, ein Vergelter diesmal, das Moorabi Achievement zu machen. Sei ja absolut einfach, besonders mit 4 Paladinen, das wären ja.. 8 Stuns?!
Das sind nur die frischesten Ereignisse.. aber man merkt: die dümmsten Bauern glauben sie hätten die dicksten Kartoffeln. -.-


----------



## 0lorin (21. Juli 2009)

Fehler des Raidleads den drin zulassen.
Allerdings ihn in die Gilde zu laden ist vollkommen okay, soll sich halt einer der erfahrenen Mages mit ihm hinsetzten und skillung, equip und so durchsprechen, wenn das dann passt, denke ich spricht nix dagegen ihn weiterhin mitzunehmen.


----------



## xShikx (21. Juli 2009)

solche erfahrungen habe ich früher des öffteren mal gemacht, besonders wenn man Naxx HC mit randoms war.
In letzter Zeit war ich eigentlich aus Zeitmangel nur einmal in Naxx 10er und es war der geilste Run den ich dort je gemacht haben, wohl gemerkt es war RANDOM !
Die DD's sind alle auf über 4k gekommen, der beste war bei 5,5k dps.
Insgesammt haben wir 1h 47min gebraucht um die ganze ini zu clearen und das erschreckende dabei war, dass man mit genug dps viele boss mechaniken einfach aushebeln kann... ich sag nur soviel... Anub vor dem ersten schwarm down, Heigan ohne auf die Platform teleportieren gemacht und auch Noth ohne Teleport phase geschaft... das selbe bei Gluth, der war vor der ersten Dispersion down.

Bis zu dem Raid hatte ich immer ein ziemlich schlechtes Bild von Random Gruppen, aber wenn man sich vorher etwas mehr zeit lässt und gute Leute sucht hat man nachher wesentlich weniger Stress.


----------



## Xentres (21. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das würde ich gern mal sehen wie das geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Denke, dass es jetzt nicht mehr oder nur noch auf sehr abstrakte Weise möglich sein wird.

Meines Wissens nach war ein Grundgerüst der Taktik ohne Priest eine Spottrotation zwischen den Tanks, dass der Instrukteur dauerhaft am rumrennen ist.
Da Bosse/Mobs jetzt spottimmun werden können dürfte zumindest das aussscheiden.

BTT:
Mhm, du hast dir selber die Schlinge umgelegt indem du mit den Leuten da reingegangen bist ohne sie objektiv zu mustern. Also beschwer dich mal nicht.
Wenn du dich "ziehen" lassen willst, dann solltest du das richtig machen.

Mir ist sowas schon ca. 1 Mio mal passiert. Sei es Naxx,Kara,Gruul,Maggi,Malygos oder Emalon - prinzipiell alles wo man rnd rein geht, weils die Gilde eigentlich nicht mehr interessiert hat! Einen Tag findest nur Gimps - andern Tag rennst auf 2h durch und machst Undying. Kann alles passieren.

BTW: Ich persönlich wäre ja dafür, dass Blizzard endlich die Ignore-Liste erweitert (ich weis, dafür gibts Addons). Da sind schon so viele Leute drauf, weil sie net buffen wollten, keine DPS oder Aggro machten oder einfach mal net heilen können. Die ist schon seit Ewigkeiten voll -.-


----------



## Najsh (21. Juli 2009)

xShikx schrieb:


> Anub vor dem ersten schwarm down, Heigan ohne auf die Platform teleportieren gemacht und auch Noth ohne Teleport phase geschaft... das selbe bei Gluth, der war vor der ersten Dispersion down.



Das Problem dabei ist, dass heute viele mit Top eq rumrennen und sich prinzipiell
durch naxx "durchbashen" - ohne die sowieso relativ einfachen Taktiken zu erlernen.

Meistens werden dann Leute im 10er oder auch hero gezogen - der Nachteil
ist aber schlichtweg der, dass genau diese Leute dann in Ulduar ganz böse auf die Fresse fliegen.

Wobei nich weiss, dass dein post darauf nicht abzielte - sondern du eigentlich nur sagen
wolltest 
a) es geht auch mit rndm 
b) es macht Spass wenn man mal mit einer wirklich guten Gruppe unterwegs ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Es ist kein Muss, aber es erleichtert die Übernahme. Man kann auch komplett ohne Priester im 25er den Instrukteur legen, gibt genügend Taktiken dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Und ohne Priester den Instrukteur legen... dann aber nicht mit normalen Tanks, die haut der Instrukteur irgendwann Onehit weg.



Es gibt exakt 2 noch funktionierende Taktiken, da die mit dem Knochenschild, vom Mage geklaut, nicht mehr funktioniert:

1 Priester: (1 Jäger benötigt)
Der Priester beginnt Mindcontrol und alle stellen sich auf. Priest direkt am Treppenabsatz. Der Hunter spurtet zum anderen Ende, so dass er direkt dem 'Mobtank' gegenüber steht und Max Range auf den Instruktor hat.
Sobald der Priester sich ein neues Add schnappen will, sagt er das an und lässt seines frei. Zur gleichen Zeit feuert der Jäger 'Ablenkenden Schuss' auf den Instruktor und erhält dadurch seine Aufmerksamkeit (6 Sek. lang). Diese Zeit verwendet der Priest fürs übernehmen des Adds und spottet sofort ab. Der Jäger darf nicht vom Boss erreicht werden.
*Nachteil:* Versemmelt der Priester einmal das Übernehmen oder das rechtzeitige Abspotten, hauts den Jäger um. Falls ein anderer Jäger mit von der Party ist, muss dieser die Arbeit übernehmen.

0 Priester: (3 Jäger benötigt)
Die einzig brauchbare Taktik ohne Priester, aber die schwerste Boss-Taktik überhaupt.  Die Dreieck-Taktik.
Im Grunde stehen drei Jäger im perfekten Dreieck und knallen sich abwechselnd mit 'Ablenkendem Schuss' den Boss voneinadner ab. Getankt wird übrigens nicht im Bereich unten, sondern oben, weil der erste Jäger sich an der Treppe positioniert und somit die erste Spitze bildet. Die zwei anderen Jäger stellen sich im Dreieck zum ersten bereits. Heiler und Addtanks sowie Caster warten beim ersten Jäger. Melees können entweder bereits an der Treppe warten oder im Zentrum des Dreiecks.
*Nachteil:* Um erstmal eine perfekte Harmonie im Raid hinzubringen, damit die 'Dreiecksbeziehung' funktioniert, dauert es... und dauert... und dauert.
Anstatt sich Repkosten anzuhäufen, fährt man besser, wenn man doch noch zwei Priester oder zumindest Einen sucht.
Random schier unmöglich, es sei denn, die Jäger machen das schon länger.
Stirbt ein Jäger, stirbt der Raid!

Falls noch jemand eine Taktik ohne Priester kennt, dann raus damit. Wir (zwei Jägerkollen und ich + Randomraid bzw. Gruppenspieler) suchen die Herausforderung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> 2 Stunden naxx 1 Boss down. Nicht schlecht wa..



zuerstmal LOL!? 
warum bist du ned einfach abgehaun? wär mir irgendwie zu dumm


----------



## Hexenfluch (21. Juli 2009)

ich bin einfach die ersten wochen mit meiner  gilde naxx gegangen und geguck das die einiger masen eq haben und das is ja ein cooler g raid gewesen ich und ein priester und dan noch so viele stoff dmg sachen ein traum dan noch ein paar mal naxx mit der gilde und nach dem 2-3mal immer wipe wegen den (echt schlechten dmg klassen  die hatten ja noch nicht mal hc eq) da bin ich immer nur noch rdm gegangen wo leute meist das eq bertachten und dan ;D fast immer ein ganzer run jetzt bin ich gut genug für Ulduar aber ich mach ne wow pause. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Gaxx (21. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so am rande an die ganzen: 800dps/2k dps wtf?lol die macht mein hunter/pala/xy-char mit lvl 75 schon!11 - Habt ihr vielleicht schon dran gedacht dass man als 75er gegen 73/74/75er mobs nid weniger dps fährt? im grunde müsste man sogar mehr fahren da die mobs im lvl untereinem sind als, als 80er^^.


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Juli 2009)

Delröy schrieb:


> naxx 10er 6 randoms eingepack und zack undying
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

ich denke, es war auch etwas untertrieben vom TE mit den 800DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sotham (21. Juli 2009)

Naja, so kanns halt gehen. Ich hatte dieses Wochenende den Hexer mal aus der Schublade gepackt, bin mit blauem Heroequip und ein paar Markenitems in den 10er, der war nach 4 Stunden Clear (ein Heiler und ein Tank sind befreundet, der Rest random), war auch mit dem Hexer gut dabei. Einen Tag später dann das Experiment: Naxx hero random (bis aus besagten Tank und Heiler) mein kleiner Bruder war auch noch mit seinem Mage (sein Main) drin. Tja was soll ich sagen. Random in 5,5 Stunden clear. Super Zeit und kaum wipes. Die Verteilung des Loots hat länger gedauert als die Bosskämpfe. 

Also können spontane random Raids auch gut funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kidgun (21. Juli 2009)

btw das man flickwerk vorm enrage legt brauch der durchschnitt der dd´s gut 1,6k dps bei grobbulus sogar noch weniger das is die injektion ja aber schon fast ein auto enrage vorher -.- wenn ein krieger 3,5k gemacht hat der mage 800 sind das zusammen 4,3k/2 2150 im durchschnitt wenn der rest 1,8-2k gemacht hat WIE KANN MAN DEN DEN ENRAGE ERREICHEN?

ich glaube das hier is ne erfundene geschichte und der threadersteller wollte sich auch mal in die reihen einschleichen von denen die soooo viel pech haben inner in voll noob gruppen zu sein

mfg Kidgun


----------



## iamamage (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich denke, es war auch etwas untertrieben vom TE mit den 800DPS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



letzte ID selbst erlebt: Aus Langeweile Abends in ne Naxx-10er-Gruppe die vor Saph stand. Ein Mage war dabei mit 600 DPS im schlechtesten und 800 DPS im besten Try. Absolut verskillt und falsche Verzauberungen. Außerdem noch Beratungsresistent...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Wollte mich ausheulen xD
> Meine gilde versteht mich nicht :'(



Dann verlass die Gilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die taugen ja offensichtlich nix.

Und der Mage 800 DPS ?  Das ist ja Autoshoot mit dem Zauberstab oder sowas in der Art.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich grüble ob unser schlechtester DD in Ulduar 10 mit 2300 DPS nicht besser Zuhause bleibt...


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

Gaxx schrieb:


> Nur mal so am rande an die ganzen: 800dps/2k dps wtf?lol die macht mein hunter/pala/xy-char mit lvl 75 schon!11 - Habt ihr vielleicht schon dran gedacht dass man als 75er gegen 73/74/75er mobs nid weniger dps fährt? im grunde müsste man sogar mehr fahren da die mobs im lvl untereinem sind als, als 80er^^.



Stell ma bitte nen Pic rein wo nen lv 75 2k dps fährt... 1,5k von mir aus, aber kann auch übertreiben.

@TE klar hat man ab und zu sowelche spieler, aber naxx 10ner schafft man auch wenn 4 leute 2k dps fahren und einer 800, also kann es (nichtnur) am Mage gelegen haben. Wobei ich diesen nach 2x am selben Fehler sterben schon, gefragt hätte was den los sei? Wenn er Beratungsresistent bzw. alle Spieler auf igno hat, kick ihn eben.

@Kidgun wo hast du enrage gelesen? er meinte die Raserei die Flickwerk bei 5% IMMMER bekommt, scheinbar sind nicht nur in naxx noobs unterwegs.


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Dann verlass die Gilde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei Ulduar empfele ich immer 3k+ dps  (Bossdmg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (21. Juli 2009)

Ja so Helden gibt es immer wieder, allerdings muss ich sagen, daß es wohl nicht dem Mage seine Schuld war daß nichts lief.
Wenn deine Gilde schon vorher mit Freeloot rumtönt, sollte da aber deutlich mehr als 2k dps kommen.

Man darf ja nicht vergessen das man Naxx10 problemlos mit 8 (und sogar 7) Leuten machen kann, da kann in einer vollbesetzten
Truppe ein schwacher Spieler in der Regel kompensiert werden.

Tip für die Zukunft (wenn du schnell durchkommen willst): Leute ab xxx dps suchen, Flickwerk als erstes, und alles was unter 
dem geforderten Wert liegt bekommt keinen Loot und wird gekickt & ersetzt ^^

Ich muss sagen, RND mässig hab ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht wenn ich nur mit 7 weiteren Leuten gehe, und dann einen
Farmrun für Splitter/Gold draus mache. I.D.R melden sich dort nur Spieler die sowohl ihren Char beherrschen, als auch die Instanz
auswendig kennen. So kommt man zu einer ganz netten Goldsumme und dazu noch ein paar Splittern.

In der Gilde ist das halt immer noch was anders.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Hishabye (21. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs denn wenn ihr erst mit dem einfachen Viertel Spinnen anfängt und euch dann so langsam durcharbeitet.
So haben wir es am anfang gemacht und falls noch welche mit grün/blauen Klamotten rumlaufen...
In Heros gibts auch schon die ein oder anderen Klamotten und durch Ruf-Fraktionen.

Ahja und ich würd die DPS Zahl ganz offen ansprechen udn ihn auf das offizielle WoW Forum hinweisen, 
dass er mal da nach einer aktuellen Skillung/Glyphen/Rota schauen sollte =)
So viel Zeit muss sein...


----------



## Farfalla (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Ich meine super ich bin auch erst 16
> Toll flamed ruhig aber ich bin nicht so wie die meisten kiddies glaubt mir. Ich kann meine klasse spielen.
> Ich meine habe 3 grüne items 5 epic und rest blau und fahre 2k dps...
> der mage war halb epic halb blau



faceroll?


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Aber wer raidet noch Naxx in der Gilde wenn man Ulduar hat?



alle dich nicht nur ego mässig auf ihre eigenen items schauen ?


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. Juli 2009)

Vorab, ja, tolle Geschichte und so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Frozo schrieb:


> Patchwerk


Denglish rulez und so ...



Frozo schrieb:


> nach etwa 6 tries erkannten wir dann alle das der mage schuld war.


Woran habt ihr das erkannt ? Am DpS ? *lol*



Frozo schrieb:


> Alles ging drunter und drüber.


Irgendwie glaub ich dir das gern ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (21. Juli 2009)

hatte eine ähnliche erfahrung mit einzelnen leuten, bezogen auf deinen magier ... das nervt schon sehr ...


MfG


----------



## Imperator22 (21. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Vorab, ja, tolle Geschichte und so ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lern du erstmal english richtig, denn der boss heißt Patchwerk im englischen: (es macht zwar keinen sinn, da patchwork die flickarbeit/näharbeit etc. ist .. dennoch)

Patchwerk is the first boss of the Construct Quarter in Naxxramas. 
He is typically seen as a gear check, and is a prime example of a tank and spank fight.


----------



## Nokami (21. Juli 2009)

Meine schlimmste erfahrung war das wir einen Jäger im 25er hatten der beim heigandance bei den melees mitgelaufen ist *g* das ganze ts war am lachen und grölen bis der mt dann vor lauter lachen nicht mehr tanken konnte und stehen gebliben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay das war einmal passiert danach haben wir den jäger eingewiesen aber das werde ich nie im leben vergessen es war einfach zuuu göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (21. Juli 2009)

also ich glaube ja dass wenn du als frisch 80er zweiter im dps warst, dann war nicht nur der mage schuld xD


----------



## Natsumee (21. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Stell ma bitte nen Pic rein wo nen lv 75 2k dps fährt... 1,5k von mir aus, aber kann auch übertreiben.



1.5k mit level 75 ist locker machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich sogar fast erreicht mit meinem s2 equipten krieger (ne weile her) also denke richtige dmg klasse packen das ohne probs^^


----------



## chocolategirl05 (21. Juli 2009)

hab schon schlimmere erlebt als 2 Stunden raiden und nur ein Boss down. Zum Beispiel den ganzen Abend (so 3-4 Stunden vllt) Heigan probieren und nach.... mmh keine Ahnung ca 10(?) Versuchen aufgeben und nix down haben. Das ist erstmal frustrierend! Da wünscht man sich man hätte leiber mit Bauchschmerzen im Bett gelegen und Fern gesehen als sowas XD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Wenn du keine ahnung hast, einfach mal die schnauze halten. danke



naja...ahnung scheinst du auch nicht wirklich viel zu haben. du kannst vieleicht deine rota durchdrücken, der rest scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren. du bist also fest davon überzeugt, dass ein einziger dd die alleinige schuld trägt? das ist einfach unmöglich! der grossteil eures raids war schlecht...nicht nur der mage, sondern auch einige aus deiner gilde (vieleicht auch du).

es ist ja auch kein problem, dass einige spieler sehr unerfahren sind...die erfahrung wächst in jedem raid. suche aber die schuld nicht nur an diesem einen dd, sondern auch bei einigen leuten aus deiner gilde. übt ein wenig, geht mit spass an die sache und ihr werdet auch schnell besser werden.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

mimimi neue gilde suchen.
auf seine gilde muss man vertrauen koennen, zusammen wipen koennen, ohne sich aufzuregen, einzelne mitglieder foerdern, ab und zu mal ein tX teil passen, damit heiler oder tank besser wird und es alle leichter haben, zusammen eine taktik finden, die alle verstehen.

eine gilde sollte keine zwecksgemeinschaft zum epicsfarmen sein!


----------



## Killerhexer (21. Juli 2009)

Naja ich nehme mal an, da du geschrieben hast " es fehlten noch 3 DDs und 2 Heiler" dass die beiden Tanks aus deiner gilde waren oder? willst du nicht einen der tanks, der den misst geschrieben hat 5 seks antanken und kein heal oder dmg machen willst du den nicht kicken? dummheit ist wohl bekannt naja bis gobbu hab ich gelesen rest ist denk ich eh wayne weil es gibt einfach noobs und gute spieler das ist wohl so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achso bei patchwork bester mit 2K dps na gz an die überaus schlechte gruppe^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (21. Juli 2009)

Tjoa.. das is das pech mit mehr oder weniger random leuten das sie einem das blaue vom himmel vormachen was sie für enormen schaden machen mindestens  4 - 5 k dps und huiuiui und was nicht noch alles was ja auch soooo wichtig ist für nen erfolgreichen raid..*hust*



wer random geht läuft gefahr auf solch ne zeitverschwendung und hat hohe reperatur kosten.. vorrausgesetzt man ist nicht grün blau ausgerüstet^^


dann noch stundenlang porten weil manche 80er kein flugtier haben.. was fast schon nen ding der unmöglichkeit ist da man an jeder ecke das gold hinterhergeworfen bekommt... man muss es nur holen.

und wenn du schon lvl 79er im raid siehst  und noch bleibst... selber schuld


----------



## immortal15 (21. Juli 2009)

das krasseste was ich je erlebt habt wahr .....
hdb heroic mitn heil priester der nichts besseres als T2 und ich meine wirklich t2 ! hatte


----------



## Ishah (21. Juli 2009)

Was viele wohl vergessen, wenn sie schreiben wieviel dmg ihre twinks machen, ist, dass man aufn Raidboss deutlich mehr hit braucht.


----------



## Seedian (21. Juli 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Seid ihr schlecht ^^. Ausserdem sind sommerferien... da dürfen halt schon mal die kleinen an papas WoW-Account... mach dir nix draus.



UgaUga KiddyFlame.
Ne mal im ernst zu 90% sind es die Papas die mal an den Kiddys Rechner dürfen.
Und wer jetz sagt das stimmt nicht dann weiß ich auch nicht ^^
Ich kenne glaube dutzende leute unter 15 die jeden aber auch alles und jeden in grund und Boden spielen.
Genau so isses bei ältern Leuten ich kenn extrem viele 40+ die mal sowas von "LowSkilled" sind das ich schon kotze wenn die ins TS kommen.
Weil ich weiß die lassen sich nicht reinreden weil sie ja alles besser wissen und können. (Sich halt aufspielen ich bin älter ich kann sowieso alles, das sind dann auch immer die die sagen oh es sind Ferien ich kann nichts ins BG weil nur Kiddys rumlaufen, dabei isses anders das halt die Kiddys den Opa mal derbe in Arsch treten)
Ich selber bin 23 und ja ich kann meine klasse spielen aber geb zu das es sehr sehr viele "jünger" besser können als ich.
Und im PVP sind die Kiddys die macht ich geh lieber in RandomBG gruppen mit wo die leute "Jung" sind weil die haben einfach den Skill.
Meine erfahrung xD
Oooooooops jetz hab ich hier so viel über den scheiß schon wieder geschrieben sry ! -.-

So jetz dürft ihr mich fertig machen !


Zum Thema:
passiert halt wenn ich nen Naxx TwinkequipRaid aufmache geh ich auch net gleich Patch legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern fütter die leute erstmal mit den 3 anderen Freeloot Vierteln an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da isses dann net so wild wenn man bei Grobbi wiped XD weil bis dahin sollte ja erstmal epic gefallen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und man hängt nicht 2 stunden in einem Viertel rum das mal nur so als Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BöhserOnkel2009 (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Wollte mich ausheulen xD
> Meine gilde versteht mich nicht :'(




Dann such dir schleunigst eine andere Gilde. Raids basieren (oder basierten) auf Teamwork und das man sich untereinander versteht. Und eine Gilde die noch nicht einmal einen Naxxramas-Raid auf die Beine gestellt bekommt, und dazu noch nicht einmal in der Lage ist deine Ansicht des Problems zu verstehen, die ist es in meinen Augen nicht wert. Dafür gibt es zuviele Gilden die Potenzial haben, und die Nachschub suchen.

Viel Glück weiterhin, und Kopf hoch, sowas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Ich meine super ich bin auch erst 16
> Toll flamed ruhig aber ich bin nicht so wie die meisten kiddies glaubt mir. Ich kann meine klasse spielen.
> Ich meine habe 3 grüne items 5 epic und rest blau und fahre 2k dps...
> der mage war halb epic halb blau


Ich bin auch erst 16
ich bin nicht so wie die meisten kiddies glaubt mir. Ich kann meine klasse spielen. 
ich bin full epic und fahre 4-5k dps

was sagt das jetzt über mein verhalten aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> das krasseste was ich je erlebt habt wahr .....
> hdb heroic mitn heil priester der nichts besseres als T2 und ich meine wirklich t2 ! hatte


vielleicht hat er vergessen sein style eq zu wechseln xD


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den 1,2k DPS DK in einem unserer Farmruns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


FÜR ALLE¨!!!
Der mage war arkan full also alle punkte drauf und spamte frostbolt^^


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> FÜR ALLE¨!!!
> Der mage war arkan full also alle punkte drauf und spamte frostbolt^^



Dann respekt an ihn wenn er mit der Skillung so gelevelt hat, muss das ewig gedauerd haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne ehrlich was willst du den hören? 

Er kann seine Klasse nicht spielen, stimmt.

Er hört nicht auf Taktiken und macht dauernd Fehler ohne sich zu verbessern, stimmt.

Er ist Beratungsresistent und hört auf nix, stimmt.

Ja dann kicken neuen suchen, fertig. Und ich glaube kaumm das ihr in naxx 10ner mit einem 36k buffed tank, dauernd wiped wenn nur 1ner dauernd fehler macht. Er müsste schon Pyropulls machen (ah nen arkanmage mist), sich bei Grobbulus vor den Boss stellen um extra schleimer zu machen usw. .

Mfg xx-elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sty (21. Juli 2009)

Naja das mal ein Raidmitglied offline geht und nicht on kommt, kann schonmal passieren xD


Letztes mal ist mir das vor Jahren zu Classiczeiten passiert. Gerade 40 Mann in AQ, dieses Hummelding umgeballert, auf einmal geht ein Pala off .... ich denk mir so "hm okay disco" ....

Das Ende vom Lied war, er hatte sich dann ca 1,5 Jahre später wieder mit dem Char eingeloggt .... lol xD


Ansonsten naja was dir passiert ist : Shit happens. Jeder fängt klein an. Anstatt rumzuheulen könnte man den Leuten auch unter die Arme greifen.
Ich hatte in meiner Raidgilde extra Anfänger als SecondTanks aufgenommen um ihnen eine Chance zu geben und ihnen das beizubringen.
Nach kurzer Zeit waren allesamt perfekte Tanks und genossen auch später hin noch ein sehr hohes Ansehen auf dem Server bezüglich ihrer Fähigkeiten und Klassenkenntnis.


----------



## mlcwwe (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal nen DK in der grp der hat ohne Skillung gekämpft und 500 Dps gefahren xD und das bei den 4 Reitern.


----------



## Schorsche2407 (21. Juli 2009)

Nur das Naxx nicht nur ein dmg Problem ist, bzw eigentlich keines..... Das kannst du eigentlich alles mit Bossverständnis kompensieren....
Und wen sich jeder daran hält ist da nicht ein Problem.
Ich war gestern auch random Naxx mit meinem Main und T8,5 und der Rest war grün/blau/PVP gegeart, also auch kein Schaden, aber wenn man dann versucht einfach den Schaden auf den raid so gering wie möglich zu haten, dann isses alles machbar, also fahr lieber mal dem an den Bug der die Bosse erklärt hat.
Und er hat es offensichtlich falsch erklärt, sonst hätte es geklappt.
Und wenn einer gar nicht hören will entweder austauschen, oder einfach sterben lassen, und kein Heilermana dafür verschwenden.
Mit dem Raid wo ich gestern Abend on Tour war, haben 5 Leute noch nie Horsemen, Saphiron und Kel gesehen, und alle lagen im 1st Try, also alles nur eine Sache der Verständnis, und Lernbereitschaft.

P.S.: Und nachdem du bei Patchwork totstellen genutzt hast, hast du offensichtlich auch kein Encounterverständnis, weil das ein ungünstiger Moment ist das zu usen.
Auch wenn du jetzt sagen wirst ihr hattet keinen Schami dabei, aber du hast als einziger noch den Sättigungsdebuff, und profitierst nicht vom erneuten Bloodlust/Heroism

YOU FAIL TOO!


----------



## Zeyon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen du hast zwar recht, dass der mage wirklich zuwenig dmg macht und das euer dmg ok ist aber ich würde mal sagen das ihr noch keine sehr gut eingespielte Gruppe seid. Ein bisschen whipen ist normal, finde ich, denn jeder muss die Bosstaktiken erstmal verstehen und nicht jeder versteht das dann schon beim ersten mal. Wir hatten damals für Sapphi mehr als 10 trys gebraucht, bis wir ihn endlich down hatten.

Ich empfehle dir bei deiner Gilde zu bleiben aber ladet randoms nur ein wenn ihr equip auch reicht.


Mfg Zeyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (21. Juli 2009)

Seedian schrieb:


> UgaUga KiddyFlame.
> Ne mal im ernst zu 90% sind es die Papas die mal an den Kiddys Rechner dürfen.
> Und wer jetz sagt das stimmt nicht dann weiß ich auch nicht ^^
> Ich kenne glaube dutzende leute unter 15 die jeden aber auch alles und jeden in grund und Boden spielen.
> ...


Wieso fertig machen,du hast recht!
Wenn die üX Jährigen denken sie könnten das alles,und dann von den "Kiddys" erst mal schön in den Arsch getreten bekommen,haben sie selber Schuld.


----------



## Meatwookie (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> 2nd try bei 5% enraged... alle tot ausser pala bubble (patchwerk inzwischen 2.7k p) und Hammer . patchwerk down yuhu.


Dir ist bewusst das Patchwerk so oder so bei 5% in einen Enrage geht oder?


----------



## Baelias (21. Juli 2009)

800 dps ist zäh - wenn ich bedenke das ich mit meinem lvl 72 Warlock in Metamorphose bis zu 1,6k dps fahre
Konstant zwischen 1,1-1,25dps!

aber naja - das ist leider so, EBAY Chars und so -.- 

@ TE tut mir leid für Dich *tröst* aber mit 2kdps auf frisch lvl 80ig findest sicher bald bessere Gilde bzw. Raid wo dann auch was weiter geht :-))


LG Mika


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst das Patchwerk so oder so bei 5% in einen Enrage geht oder?



Nicht Enrage sondern, Raserei (ka wie das in Englisch heißt), er haut ja auch nicht alles instant um sondern bekommt einen kleinen dmg bust.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> nee nee, 800 DPS mache ich nicht, spiele auch keinen Mage ^^
> Habe es aber in Rdms schon einige male erlebt, daß der Hunter oder ein Mage sofort reinknallen und dann natürlich auch sofort die Aggro haben.
> Kommt natürlich auch auf den Tank an, wie schnell der Aggrovorsprung hat und diesen ausbaut.
> Ja, 2h sind nicht viel für Naxx, niemand nimmt was mit, da niemand etwas braucht, nichts wird gerollt, nur durchrushen, dann schaffste locker in 2h Naxx.
> ...


rekord liegt bei 59 minutn^^ kann dir gerne das video scicken


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst das Patchwerk so oder so bei 5% in einen Enrage geht oder?


also der 6 minuten timer is ausgelaufen als wir ihn auf 5% hatten.


----------



## Warri Blâke (21. Juli 2009)

LoL ein Tank der antankzeit brauch muss ich meinen DDs mal sagen bei Hodir Hardmode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die würden mich flamen 

also wenn der Tank schon sagt die ersten SEK nicht heilen da stimmt schon was nicht


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Warri schrieb:


> LoL ein Tank der antankzeit brauch muss ich meinen DDs mal sagen bei Hodir Hardmode
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Haben wir dann auch festgestellt als er in der 3. sek weggekratzt ist^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> rekord liegt bei 59 minutn^^ kann dir gerne das video scicken



jo...aber dein rekord ist das bestimmt nicht.

das problem an eurem raid war ganz bestimmt nicht der mage. euch fehlt einfach die übung...vieleicht kommuniziert ihr auch nicht miteinander und jeder kämpft für sich. redet (reden! nicht flamen!) über die wipes, wenn die bosse nicht jedem bekannt sind und analysiert die fehler...erklärt den unerfahrenen ihre defizite und helft ihnen. somit könnte man sich viele themen dieser art ersparen.

zu 60er zeiten verbrachten wir teilweise mehr zeit in form eines geistes als lebendig. die trys waren kurz, die laufwege lang.....man lernt mit der zeit und das geht nur mit übung.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> jo...aber dein rekord ist das bestimmt nicht.
> 
> das problem an eurem raid war ganz bestimmt nicht der mage. euch fehlt einfach die übung...vieleicht kommuniert ihr auch nicht miteinander und jeder kämpft für sich. redet (reden! nicht flamen!) über die wipes, wenn die bosse nicht jedem bekannt sind und analysiert die fehler...erklärt den unerfahrenen ihre defizite und helft ihnen. somit könnte man sich viele themen dieser art ersparen.
> 
> zu 60er zeiten verbrachten wir teilweise mehr zeit in form eines geistes als als lebendig.....man lernt mit der zeit und das geht nur mit übung.


Ich kenne die taiktik. 
Ne das video is nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die taktiken wurden auch immer gründlich erklärt..


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Ich kenne die taiktik.
> Ne das video is nicht von mir
> 
> 
> ...



alleine mit der taktik kann ein unerfahrener spieler oft nichts anfangen. er muss erst fehler begehen um daraus zu lernen. ich spiele schon ewig und habe meine aufgabe bei einem neuen boss, spätestens nach dem 2nd try kapiert...das kann ich aber von einem neuling nicht erwarten. deswegen gehe ich auf unerfahrene leute ein und versuche ihnen zu helfen.

schon zu 70er zeiten ging ich oft kara random...damals hatte ich schon t6voll (zu der zeit noch 5/5). im raid befanden sich oft blau ausgestattete leute die noch nie zuvor in kara waren. es gab einige wipes und ich habe mir für die neulinge zeit genommen und viel geduld aufgebracht. das ergebnis: einige davon zählen heute zu den top spielern des servers destromath. man muss nicht immer in einem thread seine meinung über schlechte spieler außern....die lösung liegt so nah...bietet einfach eure hilfe an.

leider wird hilfe und verständnis im heutigen wow sehr klein geschrieben. was bringt euch ein "lol...der fährt nur 800 dps"? gebt ihm doch einfach ein paar tips und im nächsten raid fährt er den doppelten oder dreifachen schaden. oder könnt ihr nur ne grosse fresse haben und habt selbst nicht viel mehr drauf?...dein raid, lieber te, gehört vermutlich zu diesem schlag von spielern. du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass ein einziger dd die schuld an stundenlangen wipes trägt..oder?

...übrigens bringt ein halbstündiges gespräch mit dem betroffenen spieler viel mehr, als eine mehrstündige diskussion im forum.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Bevor ich das erste mal naxx konnte musste ich dem RL alle taktiken auswendig im ts aufsagen.


----------



## Kankru (21. Juli 2009)

Hab auch schon nen 10er gecleared, in dem ich als Tankpala DMG 1. war nach dem komplettem Raid.
Aber rumwhipen ist kagge!
Nach dem 1. whipe würd ich die Leute anstoßen, wo zu wenig dmg kommt, nach dem 2. drauf hinweisen nochmal und nach dem 3. Leute tauschen...


----------



## McChrystal (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Bevor ich das erste mal naxx konnte musste ich dem RL alle taktiken auswendig im ts aufsagen.


Ich hoffe das war ironisch gemeint. So etwas würde ich nie mitmachen...

Ausserdem ist Taktiken lesen nur eine Grundlage. Man muss die Taktik kennen lernen, wenns sein muss auch durch nen Wipe (Movement, Timing, etc.). Wer aber nach dem dritten Try immer noch am falschen Ort stehen bleibt oder hin rennt, muss dann schon einmal direkt angesprochen werden.


----------



## Geowin (21. Juli 2009)

naja irgendwann faengt man an durchzutauschen wenn jemand nicht den anforderungen entspricht, aber man sollte ihm dann vl auch helfen es beim naechstenmal besser zu machen.

und ne kleine anmerkung - ich habe naxx25 schon in knapp 3 stunden clear und mecker auch net wenn meine neue Gilde an einem abend nur 2 viertel schafft (mangels skill und equip), aber es entwickelt sich und sie lernen dazu, heut abend sind nur noch saphi und kel zu machen.

und zwecks ausdauer, hab gestern random ulduar 10er gemacht, und wir haben Hodir gelegt (mit dem 10 try), es ist keiner gegangen und es hat keiner gemeckert, auch das passiert.


----------



## Gierdre (21. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> leider wird hilfe und verständnis im heutigen wow sehr klein geschrieben. was bringt euch ein "lol...der fährt nur 800 dps"? gebt ihm doch einfach ein paar tips und im nächsten raid fährt er den doppelten oder dreifachen schaden. oder könnt ihr nur ne grosse fresse haben und habt selbst nicht viel mehr drauf?
> 
> ...übrigens bringt ein halbstündiges gespräch mit dem betroffenen spieler viel mehr, als eine mehrstündige diskussion im forum.



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (21. Juli 2009)

Und es lag NUR an dem Mage.......

Ja ne, ist klar.....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Bevor ich das erste mal naxx konnte musste ich dem RL alle taktiken auswendig im ts aufsagen.



und sowas ist totaler schwachsinn. setze den typ auf igno und gib dich mit solchen leuten nicht ab. der typ hat keine ahnung und wenn du so denkst, hast ebenfalls keine ahnung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. Juli 2009)

entweder:
gilde verlassen, mit fähigen leuten zusammen spielen
oder:
wie gesagt fehler analysieren mit den leuten über die taktik sprechen, bosse erklären usw


----------



## Bownz (21. Juli 2009)

sowas schlechtes hab ich persönlch noch nie erlebt^^


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

naja doch is so musste echt die taktiken aufsagen.
Ich finds persönlichok denn so sieht man, das mir daran etwas liegt und ich mir mühe gebem öchte und so


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

Suche dir ne vernünftige Raidgilde oder Gruppe, aber mit besserer Ausrüstung kommen auch mehr DPS, selbst für den Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Juli 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> entweder:
> gilde verlassen, mit fähigen leuten zusammen spielen
> oder:
> wie gesagt fehler analysieren mit den leuten über die taktik sprechen, bosse erklären usw



er ist doch selbst nicht viel fähiger....sonst kämen solche aussagen nicht zu stande. klingt hart, ist aber so. ich will dich damit bestimmt nicht schlecht machen lieber te. man bemerkt aber schnell, dass sich deine raiderfahrung stark in grenzen hält. auch du wirst noch einiges lernen und deine aufgaben zu bewältigen wissen.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> naja doch is so musste echt die taktiken aufsagen.
> Ich finds persönlichok denn so sieht man, das mir daran etwas liegt und ich mir mühe gebem öchte und so


gaaaanz genau...oder ob du aus Guides vorliest, selten sowas *dämliches *gelesen! 
Wenn die wenigstens Schillers "Glocke" verlangt hätten, dann hättest gesehen, ob Niveau in der Gruppe herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

...
Gilde wechseln machich glaubich auch


----------



## McChrystal (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> naja doch is so musste echt die taktiken aufsagen.
> Ich finds persönlichok denn so sieht man, das mir daran etwas liegt und ich mir mühe gebem öchte und so


Öööhm versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber das ist nun wirklich albern. Kannst ja direkt aus dem Guide vorlesen...

Man sieht am Gear, ob ein Spieler eine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat. Damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche Epix, sondern Sockelungen und Verzauberungen, Itemwahl etc. Wer "sich Mühe geben" will, gibt sich da Mühe. Und wer sich da Mühe gibt, wird auch während des Kampfes in die Ecke X laufen, wenn der Leiter dies vor dem Boss so ansagt.

Btw "sich Mühe geben" erinnert mich an: Gibt sich, hat und macht viel Mühe...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> ...
> Gilde wechseln machich glaubich auch



dann beeile dich. im sommerloch sind deine chancen um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## Frozo (21. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> dann beeile dich. im sommerloch sind deine chancen um ein vielfaches höher.


Lohnt sich nicht gehe nächste woche 2 wochen in rlaub. Nachher dann


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Naja wie schon gesagt, die gildies warenalle bei 2k dps was ja eigentlich reichen sollte tank hatte 36k hp gebufft usw was auch reichen sollte
> Aber der mage.. da fehlt halt einfach dmg



Wobei man von jedem erwarten könnte, das er erst mit 1/3 Epic Naxx überhaupt betritt...

wenn jemand kein DMG macht: KICK!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns im ersten 10er Naxx, wo nur Gildies dabei waren, musst ich immer versuchen die Nachzügler rauszureißen... aber 2,3k DPS ist bei uns Voraussetzung!


----------



## Splitframe (21. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Junge junge...lieber TE, bitte kündige deinen Account...was hättest du im ClassicNaxx gemacht? da hats clearen MONATE gedauert....
> Jojo schnell schnell dan Epix da n epix da n wenig Imba und da n wenig Imba ach scheiß drauf..Blizz soll das doch so machen das man sofort mit 80ern im Fullepic und 10.000G startet...
> MIMIMIMI



Das Problem ist ja das Blizzard uns heute überhaupt diese Option gibt, so schnell Epix zu bekommen.
Und da es diese möglichkeit gibt auch mit eigentlich gammeligen EQ Naxx zu clearen indem man nur die Taktik gut kann,
wollen die, die gut spielen können und für die z.B. der Heigan dance nurn lauer furz is ( ok ja isser ja auch ), flüssig durch naxx durch.

Ich muss aber sagen wer mit einem Magier 800 DPS fährt hat seine Klasse nicht verstanden.
Das kann ja praktisch nur am Hit rating liegen.

Als ich frisch 80 war hab ich mit dem Trinket mit 73 Hit aus vio hc, irgendnem Blauen dolch mit ~50 hit, der marken offhand mit kA wieviel hit und arkan skillung  meine 1,7k raid buffed gemacht. ( Arkan hat ja schon 6% hit )
Der rest war das Frostgrimm set. ( jaja bin schon imba *g* ne will net angeben andere hätten vllt sogar noch merhsgeschafft arkan liegt mir net so. )


Also warum leute verurteilen die nach dem 10. wipe leaven nur weil man es Damals erst nach dem 25. mal gemacht hat?
Klar als gilde ist das nochmal was anderes. Aber bei Randoms verständlich.

Es ist halt nicht einfach wenn blizz und so üppig mit epix lockt bei so vielen wipes noch den spaß zu behalten.


----------



## schmetti (21. Juli 2009)

Passiert halt ^^ DUMM GELAUFEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gibt es nur noch Augen zu und durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (21. Juli 2009)

Man fährt auf lvl 70 mit blauen Equip 800 DPS o.O


----------



## ramsleier (21. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Junge junge...lieber TE, bitte kündige deinen Account...was hättest du im ClassicNaxx gemacht? da hats clearen MONATE gedauert....
> Jojo schnell schnell dan Epix da n epix da n wenig Imba und da n wenig Imba ach scheiß drauf..Blizz soll das doch so machen das man sofort mit 80ern im Fullepic und 10.000G startet...
> MIMIMIMI


/sign

mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## rushrage (21. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Junge junge...lieber TE, bitte kündige deinen Account...was hättest du im ClassicNaxx gemacht? da hats clearen MONATE gedauert....
> Jojo schnell schnell dan Epix da n epix da n wenig Imba und da n wenig Imba ach scheiß drauf..Blizz soll das doch so machen das man sofort mit 80ern im Fullepic und 10.000G startet...
> MIMIMIMI



da hast du irgendwie recht :]


naxxramas 10 ist nunmal das ehemalige karazhan, was zwar im grunde leicht aber für unerfahrene frische 80er doch erstmal ein harter brocken ist. wenn du denkst du hast mehr drauf als die anderen musst du dir noch gründlicher dein gear aus HCs, obsi/archa raids und marken zusammenfarmen, sowohl es auch sinnvoll enchanten ( es gibt zweitklassige enchants die fast so gut sind wie die top enchants aber bei weitem nicht so viel kosten).

full enchantet und full hc ausgestattet würdest du sicher in bessere (equipchecked) raids mitgenommen werden.


----------



## waladin (21. Juli 2009)

SO mein erster post, ich hatte ja schon lange vor mich anzumelden aber immer nur mitgelesen, jetzt nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen habe, dacht ich mir O.K ! lässt du auch deinen frust mal raus^^
also: Naxx10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ganz gute gruppe es droppt nonstopp Dudu,dk haste nich gesehen set teile ( durchgehend, alle bosse nur dudu -dk blabla) 
ich bin paladin, denke mir O.K egal wenigstens passts bisschen mehr erfahrung kann nich schaden maybe droppt Todesbiss am ende und dann haste immerhin irgendwas...
nebenbei droppt noch platte deff equip ganz gute sachen und ich denk mir nene verzichtest du. der Dk in der gruppe also needed auf alles was platte is, braucht er ja für frost...
er war blut dings...
er needed deswegen auch dd 
und die dd brust braucht er weil er auf unholy umskillen will....
So soweit bis kel nix bekommen, was droppt kel thuzad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TODESBISS!!! yeah 
btw DK trägt irgend nen epic speer öhm Geisterspeer oda so.
stirbt natürlich in den roten voids....
knappe sache kel liegt.
ich yeah todesbiss /rnd 86   ( dacht ich mir hey suppi )
würfelt der DK ne 92......
kriegt sie whispert mich an, ja sorry nich böse sein ich brauchs fürs Tanken ( er war DD, und hat die ganze zeit DD sachen haben wollen aber "NUR" Tank bekommen obwohl das auch dissenchanted hätte können )
und ich denke mir nur WTF!!!
wir diskutieren danach und er sagt ja sorry verstehe mich doch ich bin mit meinem DK in einer woche auf 80 gekommen ich brauche die ITEMS
und ich denke mir OKAY!!! das waren wieder 4h naxx in denen gezeigt wurde das mein "persöhnlicher" hass auf Dk´s einfach berechtigt ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg erster post waladin der paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (21. Juli 2009)

waladin schrieb:


> SO mein erster post, ich hatte ja schon lange vor mich anzumelden aber immer nur mitgelesen, jetzt nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen habe, dacht ich mir O.K ! lässt du auch deinen frust mal raus^^
> also: Naxx10er
> 
> 
> ...




bin eh seit wotlk release dafür dass die den rauspatchen^^


----------



## Droyale (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Ich meine super ich bin auch erst 16
> Toll flamed ruhig aber ich bin nicht so wie die meisten kiddies glaubt mir. Ich kann meine klasse spielen.
> Ich meine habe 3 grüne items 5 epic und rest blau und fahre 2k dps...
> der mage war halb epic halb blau


lass mich raten, dk oder retri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (21. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> leider wird hilfe und verständnis im *heutigen wow* sehr klein geschrieben. was bringt euch ein "lol...der fährt nur 800 dps"? gebt ihm doch einfach ein paar tips und im nächsten raid fährt er den doppelten oder dreifachen schaden. oder könnt ihr nur ne grosse fresse haben und habt selbst nicht viel mehr drauf?...dein raid, lieber te, gehört vermutlich zu diesem schlag von spielern. du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass ein einziger dd die schuld an stundenlangen wipes trägt..oder?
> 
> ...übrigens bringt ein halbstündiges gespräch mit dem betroffenen spieler viel mehr, als eine mehrstündige diskussion im forum.


Heute habe ich einem Hexer ein paar Ratschläge geben, daraufhin antwortete er: Deine Tipps kannst du dir in den Arsch schieben.

Sind halt Somemerferien...


----------



## wonder123 (21. Juli 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> Heute habe ich einem Hexer ein paar Ratschläge geben, daraufhin antwortete er: Deine Tipps kannst du dir in den Arsch schieben.
> 
> Sind halt Somemerferien...




immer diese sind halt sommerferien brüller...ok in deinem fall hast vll recht aber...es gibt auch höfliche und nette 14 jährige...


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Droyale, du mit deinen vorurteilen-.-
kid`s sind oft viel lernWILLIGER als son alter sack der sich denkt "boah ich hab so viel erfahrung und lass mir von nem jungling nichts sagen"


----------



## Droyale (21. Juli 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> immer diese sind halt sommerferien brüller...ok in deinem fall hast vll recht aber...es gibt auch höfliche und nette 14 jährige...





dragon1 schrieb:


> Droyale, du mit deinen vorurteilen-.-
> kid`s sind oft viel lernWILLIGER als son alter sack der sich denkt "boah ich hab so viel erfahrung und lass mir von nem jungling nichts sagen"


Will ich doch gar nicht ausser frage stellen...


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wobei man von jedem erwarten könnte, das er erst mit 1/3 Epic Naxx überhaupt betritt...
> 
> wenn jemand kein DMG macht: KICK!
> 
> ...


wir haben GAR keine dps/hp/zm vorgaben, aber jeder, der zu schlecht ist wird unter die obhut eines der guten hingegeben.
(ich z.b helfe angehenden schurken^^)
wir schaffen bisher sogut wie alle in naxx (Bis auf den scheiss hund mit seinen kitebaren zombeis ): )
wir halten zusammen, lernen durch wipes und haben netspannte stimmung im ts, ob nach dem 4ten wipe oder 1stem bosstry.
zitat von unserem raidleiter als bei heigan dem unreinen 4 dds verreckt sind beim ersten versuch: "Keine Sorge, den boss kann man nicht erklaert bekommen, man muss ihn kennenlernen und sich einspielen. (ich habe den tanz uebrigens selber beim ersten mal kapiert + bin nur wegen einem kleinen fehler des mts gestorben )= )


----------



## Orker (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> jo ok is klar. Aber 800 dps??!!




Muss zugeben hatte mal mitn rechner probleme gut Flickwerk 1,8k dps herum kk war zufrieden...


gut grobbulus ist da toll ein whipe nach anderen 
bin kaum zum dmg gekommen wegen der seuche auf ienmal steh ich auf 900dps toll... dann heißt soll mehr schaden machen... hab den auch gefragt ob er was mitbekommen hat das ich als einziger renn wennst gut geht ein anderer ...


Oder noch ne geile aktion. In Hero inis mach ich so 1,1-1,5k dps kk hab nen scheiss rechner mit 512MB ram ^^ versteht sich das etwas laggy ist.... 

Ich will mich gschmeidig bei irgend nen boss hochschiessen da einer 2,9k hatte der anderauch 2 k so wieder tank 2k ^^ ja kk wenn man ulduar sachen anhat... kann ichs verstehen da ich am do frisch 80 war und bissl equip herum gerusht bin. Da kann sein das ich wenig dps fahre... am anfang..


Toll dann beschweren die sich wieso ich wenig dps mach -.- etc.

dann liest man schon im /2 .... der macht nur so viel dps ... blablaba mimimi... und seit dem will mich keiner irgendwo mehr mithaben... der realm ist echt zum kotzen (antonidas)... 


Naja andere haben technische probleme in inis. oder sie können wirklich nicht viel dmg raushaun da der equip nicht da ist.

Und dann passiert so ein kack.


----------



## Vrocas (21. Juli 2009)

hehe, solche Texte les ich mir irgendwie total gerne durch, weil man da immer so schön ablachen kann, aber das ist nicht böse gemeint, es lag ja aig. nicht an dir ^^
Ich würde mal mit der Gilde oder dem magier reden. Ihn mal ein paar Tips geben, vielleicht ist er auch nicht gerade der Profi.

P.S.: Was für ne Fraktion spielst denn du? Als Allianzler findet man eig. mehr Palas als auf Hordenseite und die Mehrheit weiß glaube ich, dass zurzeit Palas mehr dmg raus hauen als Shamis


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. Juli 2009)

800 dps hab ich mit meinem 60er schami gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  windfury bäääm xD


----------



## Panaku (21. Juli 2009)

emalon 25er pala mit 480 dps und auch noch ständig gestorben und ausreden dafür gesucht, er hatte glück das nichts für pala gedroppt is, das hätte nämlich nicht er bekommen auch wenn er einziger pala war, man kann nicht mit dem schwert das man in der boreanischen tundra bei nem quest auf lvl 68 schon bekommt verlangen das man da mit zu emalon genommen wird.

ich kann mir ja nich von jedem das equip durchschauen


----------



## Felix^^ (21. Juli 2009)

800 DPS? lol da habe mich mit meinem 70er DK schon 850 DPS gemacht haha^^


----------



## Kailexander (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Ich meine super ich bin auch erst 16
> Toll flamed ruhig aber ich bin nicht so wie die meisten kiddies glaubt mir. Ich kann meine klasse spielen.
> Ich meine habe 3 grüne items 5 epic und rest blau und fahre 2k dps...
> der mage war halb epic halb blau




Also erstmal is egal ob der player 12 oder 30 is hauptsache er beherscht seine klasse da gebe ich frozo recht. Und 800dmg hätte er alleine durch stab hiebe gemacht.......ich hab selber momentan nur 7epics (2davon pvp sachen) und trozdem kann ich meinen Dk spielen ich mache in 10sek so um 15k dmg (also wenn schon meine dot´s drauf sind^^) meine gilde hat 40 80ziger und??? davon sind immer nur 8 on mit mir wären wir schon 9 also fehlt nur noch einer (sehr oft fehlt ein dd) und da erwischen wir einen shami mit 2 epics und der hat trozdem mehr dmg raus gehauen als 2dd´s in meiner gilde(die haben voll naxx equip) also rüssi is 2te stelle ich würd immer mit denn leuten zu denn trainingsattrapen gehen und denn dmg testen das klappt immer dauert dann nur ein bissl aber lieber halbe stunde dmg testen als andauernd beim 1st. boss zu whipen habe diese methode aus probiert und sind naxx quasi durchgerannt weil wir nur leute genommen haben die bei denn attrapen viel dmg machten.

Und ich bin 12 ....Und??? ich behersche meine klasse und kann taktiken befolgen hat nichts mit alter zutun.......


Vile grüße eure Alundrai 

P.S. vergesst meine Engel nicht zu fütern^^


----------



## Disasterpiece (21. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab sowas noch nie erlebt....außer bei Archa 10er, da haben auch 2 Leute, glaub Hunter und Krieger(nicht der tank) ach nu 800-900 dps gefahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten bin ich noch nie lang in Naxx rumgegammelt obwohl ich fast nur Randoms geh. Vieleicht liegts ja am Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja an den übermir: bin auch erst 13 und mach locker meine 2900-3000 dps, liegt also net am Alter =)


----------



## -Spellmâster- (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal einen raid der auch mieserabel war und die typen im ts hatte nichts anderes zu tuhen als über taurentangas zu reden und sonstige dumme witze zu reißen wie z.B. das michael jackson noch lebt und sich mit elvis / hitler auf einer insel niedergelassen haben. Naja ich und ein i-game kumpel hatten nach dem nächsten wipe geleavt , wurde und einfach zu blöd.


----------



## Vrocas (21. Juli 2009)

Kailexander schrieb:


> Und ich bin 12 ....Und??? ich behersche meine klasse und kann taktiken befolgen hat nichts mit alter zutun.......
> 
> 
> Vile grüße eure Alundrai
> ...



Hehe, sehr mutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hoffe, somit werden die Augen der ganzen Leuten geöffnet, die Skill Altersabhängig machen.
Nochmal zum Thema: Dass der Mage nur 800 dps fährt kann ich auch irgendwie net glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyres2k8 (21. Juli 2009)

naja das verstehe ich auch nicht  800 dps ab und zuaber ehjer selten  weil ich eig sehr selten rnd gehe  hab ich auch miterlebt das auch bei einen agier twink aus gilde die nicht über 2k dps kommen die fast episch sind kA was die da machen hatte auch kein bock die voll zu labbern

zu 70iger zeiten nach den   30% nerf patch  hab ich mit mein main mage der voll t6 war  3k dps erreichen können  es gab schurken die haben   bei uns   auf den realm 4k dps erreicht  bei brutalus  jetzt  mit t7 haben leute schwierigkeiten  3k zu erreichen  
naja  sowas gleich kicken ersatz suchen xD


----------



## Faei (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Naja wie schon gesagt, die gildies warenalle bei 2k dps was ja eigentlich reichen sollte tank hatte 36k hp gebufft usw was auch reichen sollte
> Aber der mage.. da fehlt halt einfach dmg



naja wenn alle dds "nur" 2k dps fahren und dann noch ein 800dps typ da ist dann kann man den raid innen müll schmeißen als ich das erste mal naxx war war mit meinem dk hab ich nur 1,8k dps gefarmt hatte aber auch nicht wirklich gutes equip aber die anderen haben dafür alle gut dps gefahren der mit der wenigsten dps hat 2,4 gefahren und der mit der meisten (shadow priest) 3,1 und das war relativ früh gewesen vor ulduar als ich dann das erste mal mim hunter da war hab ich mit hero equip und nicht gerade das beste glaube 2epics oder so  1,9 gefarmt 
und das 800dps mage war full epic naja ich hab mit meinem dk mitlerweile in naxx 10er 2,9-3k dps auch noch ein grünnes teil(trinket) und
4blaue(2ringe1trinket und gürtel) und ich mache genug dmg also dürfte der mage einfach ein skilloser bob gewesen sein der keine ahnung von seiner klasse hat 

ob ich auch schonmal so eine erfahrung hatte ohhhh jaaa die anfangs zeiten bin ich naxx25er in randoms gegangen naja ich sag nur so viel das anub nicht gekillt wurde oder spätestens bei mexanna ende war mitlerweile gehe ich mit meinem dk locker naxx10/25
und mit meinem hunter und meinem dudu http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...m&n=Famelor
ulduar


Fazit: Die meisten von uns haben mit kakraids angefangen also kopf hoch es werden noch bessere zeiten kommen^^


----------



## Escander (21. Juli 2009)

Bei mir wars au ein Mage. -.-
Also meine Gilde plante schon seit einer Woche Kara zu raiden. Allerdings ging ein DD off und wir haben auch nen Mage eingeladen. Sein Schaden lies jedenfalls viel zu wünschen übrig und er war ein Kiddy. (im Sinne vom geistigen Alter)
Es lief zuerst alles super aber nach dem Boss im Theater hatten wir ne Raucherpause. Fast alle Heiler und der Tank waren afk.
Aber was macht der Mage? Ihm ist langweilig und schießt mal fröhlig Frostblitze in die Zuschauermenge, die nicht sehr angetan davon war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es kam wie es kommen musste zum Wipe.

Ich zitiere mal Barlow:

Magier können 4 Dinge:
-Brot
-Wasser
-Portale
und Unfug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

und nur das letzte machen sie ohne x tausend mal aufgefordert zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceacilia (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Naja wie schon gesagt, die gildies warenalle bei 2k dps was ja eigentlich reichen sollte tank hatte 36k hp gebufft usw was auch reichen sollte
> Aber der mage.. da fehlt halt einfach dmg



Nee Du, dann lag es mit Sicherheit nicht zu 100% am Mage, wenn er der einzige war mit seinen paar DpS. Da habt ihr wohl alle grundlegend was falsch gemacht. DpS sind nicht alles, man muss auch ein bischen wissen was man tut, das gilt für die ganze Gruppe - sei es Tank, DD und Heiler. Aber ist immer schön wenn man nen Sündenbock gefunden hat.


----------



## Kailexander (21. Juli 2009)

Escander schrieb:


> Bei mir wars au ein Mage. -.-
> Also meine Gilde plante schon seit einer Woche Kara zu raiden. Allerdings ging ein DD off und wir haben auch nen Mage eingeladen. Sein Schaden lies jedenfalls viel zu wünschen übrig und er war ein Kiddy. (im Sinne vom geistigen Alter)
> Es lief zuerst alles super aber nach dem Boss im Theater hatten wir ne Raucherpause. Fast alle Heiler und der Tank waren afk.
> Aber was macht der Mage? Ihm ist langweilig und schießt mal fröhlig Frostblitze in die Zuschauermenge, die nicht sehr angetan davon war.
> ...



hehe naja sind halt player die sich auf 80 hoch ziehen gelassen haben und zum ersten mal selbstständig handeln müssen und zum ersten mal ihr zauberbuch aufschlagen um zu bemerken dass sie sehr viele zauber haben und einfach alles davon anklicken und denken ürgendeine geile sache muss doch rauskommen ........ aber ich kenne viele mage´s die ma locker mit einen cast(pryschlag lebende bombe frostfeuerblitz meine ich net feuerschlag oder so^^) 10k raushauen aber ich hab ma einen warlock getroffen per random für hdz 4 (hero) oh mein gott er ist an 2 dieser non elite zombies zu boden gegangen und als ausredete hat er gesagt die sind in ürgendeiner raserei gefallen und das dies sicherlich ein bug war am ende der ini haben wir dmg meter gekuckt warlock hat 2k dmg insgesamt gemacht......... da will ich ihm erlären das es spells und rotationen gibt und er sagt er sei wow weltmeister er braucht keine hilfe von vollnoobs die angeben weil sie mehr dmg machen.....HALLO? ich wollte nur helfen und habe auch ne angeben man man man leute gibs die am besten ihr acc. löschen sollten naja aber selbst in dungeons wo nur 5spieler sind kann es nicht an einen einzigen liegen naja vl. doch wenn der ein elite mob nach denn anderen ohne pause heranzieht^^  ah ja hab vergesssen er hatte hatte scherbenwelt questbelohnungen an...... 

P.S. vergesst nich meine Engel zu füttern


----------



## Ichtot71 (21. Juli 2009)

Kailexander schrieb:


> hehe naja sind halt player die sich auf 80 hoch ziehen gelassen haben und zum ersten mal selbstständig handeln müssen und zum ersten mal ihr zauberbuch aufschlagen um zu bemerken dass sie sehr viele zauber haben und einfach alles davon anklicken und denken ürgendeine geile sache muss doch rauskommen ........ aber ich kenne viele mage´s die ma locker mit einen cast(pryschlag lebende bombe frostfeuerblitz meine ich net feuerschlag oder so^^) 10k raushauen aber ich hab ma einen warlock getroffen per random für hdz 4 (hero) oh mein gott er ist an 2 dieser non elite zombies zu boden gegangen und als ausredete hat er gesagt die sind in ürgendeiner raserei gefallen und das dies sicherlich ein bug war am ende der ini haben wir dmg meter gekuckt warlock hat 2k dmg insgesamt gemacht......... da will ich ihm erlären das es spells und rotationen gibt und er sagt er sei wow weltmeister er braucht keine hilfe von vollnoobs die angeben weil sie mehr dmg machen.....HALLO? ich wollte nur helfen und habe auch ne angeben man man man leute gibs die am besten ihr acc. löschen sollten naja aber selbst in dungeons wo nur 5spieler sind kann es nicht an einen einzigen liegen naja vl. doch wenn der ein elite mob nach denn anderen ohne pause heranzieht^^  ah ja hab vergesssen er hatte hatte scherbenwelt questbelohnungen an......
> 
> P.S. vergesst nich meine Engel zu füttern




Schon das es noch andere gibt die in meine Alter zocken (14) naja auch mein raid beklagt sich nicht und ja ich rede von Ulduar 25er und solang ich nicht beimm Trash Sterbe ist auch platz 3-4 Drin aber sonst lieg ich im Overall bei 3-8 und bei Bossfights durchschnitlich unter den ersten 5 also Skill ist nicht Altersabhänig wenn ihrs nicht glaubt kann ich gern auch maln WWS vom nächsten Raid hochladen.


LG Ichtôt


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

uebrigens bin ich 13, und ein sehr zuverlaessiger tank.
ich nehme alles, was ich mache ernst, hole bufffood, bin immer gereppt, hab die zeit immer ganz sicher frei, wenn ich etwas annheme usw.


----------



## Ráypower (21. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Der letzte war dieser magier ... ratet mal wie viel dmg er gemacht hatte...
> 800 DPS!!!¨!!



xD ok 80 dps ist nicht gerade viel für nen mage (mein main ist mage und mach +4k im 10er)

Aber dein Satz mit " ok der mage ist Schuld" find ich übertrieben den anscheinend hat es dda ja größerer probleme (heilleistung, aggro halten der Tanks) gegeben und daher alles auf 1 Person abzuschieben ist doch auch nicht richtig

Aber es ist halt immer so das irgendiwer den "schwazn Peter" bekommt und keiner mal an sich arbeitet und bei SICH SELBST  die Fehler sucht.

Also bevor Ihr über irgend jemanden losflament erst mal an sich selbst arbeiten und überbelegen was den alles noch schuld sein kann!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. Juli 2009)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> 800 DPS? lol da habe mich mit meinem 70er DK schon 850 DPS gemacht haha^^





Hirsi325 schrieb:


> 800 dps hab ich mit meinem 60er schami gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sowas interessiert doch keinen..... ich nenne euch auch gerne roXXor wenn euch das erregung bringt. nur damit du bescheid weißt, 850 dps sind auch für nen 70er raid ziemlich mager. damit würde ich mich an deiner stelle nicht brüsten.



Droyale schrieb:


> Heute habe ich einem Hexer ein paar Ratschläge geben, daraufhin antwortete er: Deine Tipps kannst du dir in den Arsch schieben.



solche leute gibts natürlich auch (persönlich jedoch noch nie erlebt). wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, biete ich unerfahrenen spielern gerne meine hilfe an. bei so einer antwort, würde ich ihn aber sofort kicken. diese art von spieler würde mich danach bestimmt mit beleidigungen per /w überschütten, aber auch das könnte ich noch verkraften.


----------



## TheBigBadVoodoo (22. Juli 2009)

800 DPS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War dämlich auch mal wieder Naxx mit nem Twink...
War zwar nich so töfte Geared, aber wenigstens hab 
ich mir mit ihm Mühe gemacht, wenigstens nen Paar
Sachen aus Heroics mitzunehmen. Würfelglück sei dank
hab ich genau -> 0 <- Items bekommen, und der andere
Mage der gemeint hat, er wär mit 1200 DPS der Burner 
schlechthin, war nach dem Run so geared, dasss er 
fast nix mehr aus der Inze gebraucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber solche Vögel gibt es in fast jedem Rnd-Raid :<

mfg

Voodoo


----------



## wonder123 (22. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> sowas interessiert doch keinen..... ich nenne euch auch gerne roXXor wenn euch das erregung bringt. nur damit du bescheid weißt, 850 dps sind auch für nen 70er raid ziemlich mager. damit würde ich mich an deiner stelle nicht brüsten.
> 
> 
> 
> solche leute gibts natürlich auch (persönlich jedoch noch nie erlebt). wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, biete ich unerfahrenen spielern gerne meine hilfe an. bei so einer antwort, würde ich ihn aber sofort kicken.



naja...ich kann diese leute die rumfantasieren...mit lvl 50 fahr ich 50k dps.... und das wenn ich afk gehe....mit lvl 77 fahre ich 5k dps wenn ich nur 1 taste drücke... nich mehr hören...diese zahlen sind ALLESAMT erstunken und erlogen^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. Juli 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> diese zahlen sind ALLESAMT erstunken und erlogen^^



leute die sich den höhepunkt ihrer geilheit über einen dps wert beschaffen, neigen idr. auch stark zur übertreibung. naja, lassen wir ihnen diesen kleinen moment der freude.


----------



## s2k (22. Juli 2009)

Ich war mal mit nem DK in Nexus Hero und der hatte auch satte 700 dps, hat mich allerdings nich weiter gestoert da wir die bosse trotzdem relativ problemlos gepackt haben. Allerdings hab ich mir mal die Skillung von ihm angeschaut und siehe da den Blut-Baum komplett durchgeskillt und ich mein wirklich komplett alles und dann hatte er noch n paar unverteilte Talentpunkte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (22. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> leute die sich den höhepunkt ihrer geilheit über einen dps wert beschaffen, neigen idr. auch stark zur übertreibung. naja, lassen wir ihnen diesen kleinen moment der freude.




wenn du meinst...dann meinst du in diesem falle das richtige^^


----------



## Kailexander (22. Juli 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> naja...ich kann diese leute die rumfantasieren...mit lvl 50 fahr ich 50k dps.... und das wenn ich afk gehe....mit lvl 77 fahre ich 5k dps wenn ich nur 1 taste drücke... nich mehr hören...diese zahlen sind ALLESAMT erstunken und erlogen^^




Mag sein aber ehrlich es gibt solche wow künstler die zaubersprüche zm ersten mal sehen wenn man ihnene das zauberbuch in die hand drückt......als ich angefangen habe wow zu zocken war dies auch mein fehler habe krieger furor geskillt und nur mit aauto. angriffe ihn auf st.46 gezockt und dann habe ich auversehen auf taste "2" -taste"5" gedrückt und sehe ich mach viel mehr damg habe krieger gelöscht nochmal neu angefangen und mal locker priest auf 80 hoch gelevelt dann meinen dk punkt is das nich jeder weiß das es spezial attacken gibt und frozo das ihr gewhipted seid kann nich nur am mage liegen war neulich naxx mit 21 leuten hat aber trozdem geklappt du bist sicherlich frustriert so viel zeit verschwendet zu haben und willst deinen frust an denn mage auslassen.ich kenn das ich war aus frustiert weil ich nach 50 hero´s nich ein epic für mich gedroppt is habe dann frust auf wow aus gelassen und gildenkollegen hatten mitleid und haben mir mal schwubs epic helm schuhe ketten und ringe geschenkt da war ich glücklich und wieder motiviert und schwubs droppen plötzlich alle sachen von hero´s die ich brauch (sogar ein  epic item was bei jeden mob inner hero droppen konnte zu 0,1%) also nich aufgeben versuch es weiter und wenn du nach 10 naxx raaids noch nich die 4 viertel durch hast dann geh zu einer anderen gilde aber nur solange bis du ulduar equip hast oder für immer is deine entscheidung aber wenn du dein equip hast kannste ja wieder zur alten gilde zurückwechseln. 

Viele grüße eure Alundrai

P.S. vergesst nicht meine engel in der signatur zu füttern!


----------



## arghhhesnervt (22. Juli 2009)

Ach schön, da ist ja der hoch-intellektuelle thread!

Erst einmal: was bezweckt der Thread-Steller mit seinem post? Sollen wir alle nun den mage flamen? 

"ja was ein a....der ist so ein k-nub ein low-bob- l2p der hattnen ebay-char! omgrofllol! ich mach mit meinem stufe20dk 10kdps unbufft- kannzwar sonst nixvor allem keine großund kleinschreibung und zeichensetzung! aberegal bin soooroxxxxxxor und hab nen char mit 20 akzenten"

Sowas in der Art?

Schon mal dran gedacht das der arme Kerl Anfänger ist? Und vielleicht auch nicht weiß, was eine Rota ist? Sowas soll es auch geben. Es ist ein Spiel- damit beschäftigt man sich meist nicht 24/7. Nur weil er 80 ist heißt das nicht, dass der Spieler automatisch alles über das Spiel weiß!

Ihr seid ja auch alle in der Schule oder auf der Arbeit und könnt trotzdem keinen vernünftigen Satz formen:-)


----------



## Vrocas (22. Juli 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> Ach schön, da ist ja der hoch-intellektuelle thread!
> 
> Erst einmal: was bezweckt der Thread-Steller mit seinem post? Sollen wir alle nun den mage flamen?
> 
> ...



Da hast du Recht, der Mage war höchst wahrscheinlich nicht so gut, wahrscheinlich auch sein erster 80er. Kann mich auch erinnern, als ich meinen DK 80 hatte, war aber schon ne weile her. Da gabs noch begriffe, die ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fazit ist doch, dass wir alle mal n00bs waren. Derjenige der meint er wäre von anfang an ein meister des Spielens seiner Klasse gewesen hat entweder Störung der Hirnströme oder sucht einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit.

Und der Threadersteller wollte halt mal seinen Frust von der Seele reden. Es mag zwar die Schuld des Mages sein. Aber war es gewollt?! Überlegt doch mal, welcher Idiot würde sich selber kosten für die Reparatur anschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (22. Juli 2009)

dps hier, dps da 
klar is dps was damit es besser und schneller läuft aber mir gehts langsam echt aufn keks wenn man naxx 10 ned mitdarf weil man keine 3k dps macht...-.-


----------



## Stevesteel (22. Juli 2009)

"nein, Eisenschmieder, wir nehmen dich nicht mit, auch wenn du jetzt schon 1200DPS fährst"
Sei ehrlich, diese Aussage hörst du ständig und musstest deshalb hier deinen Frust ablassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

